# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Sean Slater

## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Is that all we see of Jean?!

Sean... is that her little brother?!

Omg that epi was so sad  :Sad:  But didn't make me cry  :Searchme:

----------


## CrazyLea

whos jean? is that staceys mums name? (song just came in my head  :Stick Out Tongue: )
looks as if it could be her brother :P
and yeah it was sad  :Sad:

----------


## willow

i welled up!!!!

----------


## squillyfer

it was sad but it was good too

----------


## Jada-GDR

same  :Crying:  her name isnt jean is it?  :Confused:

----------


## Jada-GDR

and someone said that we do see more of her brother but it was only a mention on the curent ep discussion so im not sure...

----------


## Dutchgirl

Wonder why Sean was never mentioned by any of the Slaters.

----------


## Layne

Sean is stacey's Brother and he ran away from home!

----------


## Kim

> Wonder why Sean was never mentioned by any of the Slaters.


Maybe they didn't want anything to do with him after he ran away from home?

----------


## kayla05

That episode was so sad!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> Sean is stacey's Brother and he ran away from home!


Omg!! Do you think he will come back?!

I think Jean's her name (Stacey's mum)

----------


## stewartie2001

i thought both actresses done so well, jeans portrayal was so real and poor stacey, was ncie they showed us a soft side to her i thought.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Oh yeah!! What did Jean actually do to land is hosp.?!

----------


## Layne

> Oh yeah!! What did Jean actually do to land is hosp.?!


well we don't actually know, but i pursume she jumped ontpo the railway track or somehting like that!
and jean is her mum's name!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

But wouldn't she have died  :Ponder: ..

----------


## Jessie Wallace

no, not fit the train didn't stop her!!

----------


## alkalinetrio

i thought she was ment to have checked her self in cause shes going mad or something?

----------


## crjs1

I think she jumped on to the line, or was about to and the jogger who was jogging past must have phoned the police or something. Thats what i figured anyway.
Thought it was a great episode, Eastenders really do these things well, poor Stacey!

----------


## chance

why was it sad?what happened?

----------


## Dutchgirl

> why was it sad?what happened?


Better watch the omnibus on sunday.

----------


## eastenders mad

Where is Sean does Stacey know where he is?
i didn't know there was another member of the family.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Is that the end of Jean and Stacey?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Is that the end of Jean and Stacey?


I guess so...

----------


## chance

> Better watch the omnibus on sunday.


no ta   :Smile:

----------


## Debs

aWWW jean should go and live with stacey on the sqaure when she a bit better!!!!!

----------


## Debs

> no ta


 
but it was brilliant this week chance

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

OH man  :Sad: 

Yeah chance!! You should  :Clap:

----------


## flurmph

Why is there no mention of Stacey's brother on the EE website on the Slater family tree page? Or maybe I missed it   :Searchme:

----------


## Kim

> Is that the end of Jean and Stacey?


hope not

----------


## LUSHLOOKE69

no she must have gone onto the railway track because her feet appeared to be burnt. I thought it would turn out Sean died. However bring on another fit lad in the picture he looked older than Stacey.

----------


## di marco

> no she must have gone onto the railway track because her feet appeared to be burnt. I thought it would turn out Sean died. However bring on another fit lad in the picture he looked older than Stacey.


yeh i think thats what happened too, she had been on the tracks but no trains had come. yeh he did look older than stacey, about 2 or 3 yrs i think

----------


## Kim

> yeh i think thats what happened too, she had been on the tracks but no trains had come. yeh he did look older than stacey, about 2 or 3 yrs i think


I think she ran onto the track, fell over and waited for a train to come because she had burnt legs andv the woman said to Stacey 'She's never tried anything like this before'?

----------


## di marco

> I think she ran onto the track, fell over and waited for a train to come because she had burnt legs andv the woman said to Stacey 'She's never tried anything like this before'?


yeh thats what i thought happened too

----------


## dEsPeRaDo

so did they know about sean, i dont really get it had he been metion before ? is he gonna come into the story ?

----------


## Kim

I don't know but I hope so. Stacey obviously knows about Sean because when she unfolded the photo she said 'Alright Sean', or something like that. The other Slaters' may not know because they didn't have any contact with Stacey's family for ages so Sean could have been born and ran away before they knew about him or they do know about him and don't want to speak a word about him because he ran away.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

it was so sad

----------


## di marco

> I don't know but I hope so. Stacey obviously knows about Sean because when she unfolded the photo she said 'Alright Sean', or something like that. The other Slaters' may not know because they didn't have any contact with Stacey's family for ages so Sean could have been born and ran away before they knew about him or they do know about him and don't want to speak a word about him because he ran away.


yeh obviously stacey knows about him, im not sure about the other slaters though, hope we found out some more soon

----------


## shannisrules

this is what i heard : that stacys brother sean ran away when things started to turn bad with his mum ie jean started to go mental so stacy hasnt seen him since

----------


## Kim

Which probably would have been when Brian died and at that time Stacey was what, 5?

----------


## di marco

> Which probably would have been when Brian died and at that time Stacey was what, 5?


erm i dunno how old stacey was when her dad died but if she was only young then sean must only have been young too, so where did he go?

----------


## eastenders mad

i really want to know more about the Sean.
I think he is alive but he could be adopted by new parents.

----------


## Debs

> i really want to know more about the Sean.
> I think he is alive but he could be adopted by new parents.


 

im hoping they do more of stacey and her family

----------


## Bryan

have i missed something her? why the instrumental ending? they only have one when someone leaves or a character dies or something happy happens?

it would have been good if youd seen frank with the teddie, chrissie jailed up and stacey looking at the photo rather than just stacey, as i think the other 2 were were poignant (sp?)

if we have dont have one next friday as a result of this i will be furious...

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> it would have been good if youd seen frank with the teddie


I saw this in the omnibus!! Really effective  :Thumbsup:   :Lol:

----------


## di marco

> im hoping they do more of stacey and her family


yeh me too, cos we all just go with the slaters are her family but theres loads more they could do with her immediate family, we know bits about her mum but i think they could still do some more with this storyline and also more about sean and her past would be good

----------


## di marco

> if we have dont have one next friday as a result of this i will be furious...


why, whats happening next friday?

----------


## Bryan

> yeh me too, cos we all just go with the slaters are her family but theres loads more they could do with her immediate family, we know bits about her mum but i think they could still do some more with this storyline and also more about sean and her past would be good


its obvious we'll have more becuase they wouldnt have borthered to let us know that sean existed unless it had some relevance to future storylines

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> why, whats happening next friday?


isnt that when a certain old lady dies.   :Ponder:  

They must intorduced more about this sean boy as what would be the point of putting it in the eppy in the first place other than to see a bit more of an emotional side to stacey, i think there will be more to come soon.

----------


## Cat2687

why, whats happening next friday?

 :Crying:  nana moon dies next friday  :Crying:

----------


## di marco

> isnt that when a certain old lady dies.   
> 
> They must intorduced more about this sean boy as what would be the point of putting it in the eppy in the first place other than to see a bit more of an emotional side to stacey, i think there will be more to come soon.


oh does she, i thought she dies the friday after? yeh i agree, there must be something else going to happen about sean cos otherwise thered be no point in mentioning it

----------


## leanne27

i dont think the slater family would  not have anything to do with sean just because he ran away, afterall how many times did zoe run away (at least 5!) and they welcomed her back each time

----------


## Jessie Wallace

How do we know he ran away, he might be dead or somthing. As for the end Bryan, i thought it was really moving as it was, just with Stacey, didn't Mr Tan, or Christine.
One great week in Eastenders land.
Can't wait to find out what the answer is to the Sean question tho!

----------


## Bryan

> How do we know he ran away, he might be dead or somthing. As for the end Bryan, i thought it was really moving as it was, just with Stacey, didn't Mr Tan, or Christine.
> One great week in Eastenders land.
> Can't wait to find out what the answer is to the Sean question tho!


i agree a great week! character/realtionship lead rather than storytlines! it wasnt until friday in the last but one scene that i realised wed only had pat/frank/stacey/jean/mo/jake/chrissie in it all week!   :Lol:

----------


## di marco

> i agree a great week! character/realtionship lead rather than storytlines! it wasnt until friday in the last but one scene that i realised wed only had pat/frank/stacey/jean/mo/jake/chrissie in it all week!


had we? i never noticed that either lol! but i agree it was a great week  :Smile:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Yep, but it was nice, it mad a change, from the normal drivell we get, when they try to fit too many storyline's into the show.

----------


## Bryan

> Yep, but it was nice, it mad a change, from the normal drivell we get, when they try to fit too many storyline's into the show.


did miss phelps do all week or just friday because you could tell it was her from the quality!

----------


## di marco

> did miss phelps do all week or just friday because you could tell it was her from the quality!


erm im not sure, i didnt notice

----------


## Jessie Wallace

erm, i'll have a look hold on, i recorded it

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Her name wasn't even in the credits

----------


## Siobhan

> i dont think the slater family would not have anything to do with sean just because he ran away, afterall how many times did zoe run away (at least 5!) and they welcomed her back each time


I get the feeling the slater don't know anything about Sean.... I don't think Stacey has mentioned him to them

----------


## Jessie Wallace

i didn't want there to be another one of them, but now that there is, i'm intregued to know whats gonna happen with it!

----------


## Siobhan

I think they had to have another slater.. all the other are leaving or have gone

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Yeh, but Stacey is all we need, she a one man army!!

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Yeh, but Stacey is all we need, she a one man army!!


She sure is!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

a girl after my own heart! i'm a bit like that too!! lol

----------


## Dutchgirl

Me too, going under not without raising hell.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

lol

----------


## dddMac1

Fridays episode was the first time Sean had been mentioned would be good to know what happned to him

----------


## Jessie Wallace

i'm sure we will find out soon enough.

----------


## Mr Humphries

I could not stand Stacey to start with but my god what a hell of an actress she has turned into ! I could not think of Eastenders without her ! She is a girl with guts! I just hope that nothing awful has happened to her in the past ! Its a little past re-visited with Kat and Zoe dont you think ?

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Lacey is awsome hun. A mini Kat, and dare i say it, a slightly better one too! (and that hurts me to say it! lol)

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Well you said it now  :Sad:  Well done Dawn  :Clap:

----------


## littlemo

> Lacey is awsome hun. A mini Kat, and dare i say it, a slightly better one too! (and that hurts me to say it! lol)


It's difficult to judge because it was a long time ago since Kat was at her best, but I definetely think Lacey is a fantastic actress. Those episodes with her mum couldn't have been any better, in my opinion.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

nope she is a true star, there aren't many like her.

----------


## Florijo

I read somewhere (I think it was the digital spy forum) that casting is currently taking place for a guy to play Sean Slater. I really hope this is true as it would take the Slater family in a completly new direction, where Stacey and her side of the family would become the heart of the Slater family.

----------


## di marco

i hope this is true as well, i really want to find out more about sean, i mean ee must have been planning on following this story up otherwise what was the point in mentioning him?

----------


## Jada-GDR

yeah there have been hints of him arriving, and with the slater numbers down it'll be really nice  :Smile:

----------


## Kim

I really hope this is true, it would be great for Stacey and it sounds like it had the potential for an excellent storyline.

----------


## JustJodi

*Ok Sean Statler would be Staceys baby brother ??? *

----------


## Chloe O'brien

well i suppose they have to replace zoe, kat, lynne and little mo

----------


## Florijo

> *Ok Sean Statler would be Staceys baby brother ??? *


Older brother I think.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Too many new characters are being introduced...

----------


## pops110874

Could be a potentially good character, especially if he was older than stacey.

EE is really lacking in decent 25+ men.......

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Too many new characters are being introduced...


Na, it needs some fresh blood, i'm like most of the new one's we've got so far.

----------


## Kim

> Older brother I think.


He's about 2 or 3 years older than Stacey I think, but he is definatley older than her.

----------


## di marco

> Na, it needs some fresh blood, i'm like most of the new one's we've got so far.


yeh they need to introduce some new characters, especially as loads of older characters are leaving, if no new characters came there would hardly be a cast left lol!

----------


## di marco

> He's about 2 or 3 years older than Stacey I think, but he is definatley older than her.


so hed be about 20 then?

----------


## Bree

sounds good we need some more slaters

----------


## alkalinetrio

this would be good to bring him in

----------


## Penguin8191

sounds good another great chance for lacey to show off her great acting! it will be great - i wonder if her's gonna be good looking? hope so!

----------


## BlackKat

I hope if he does come in it's later in the year. My main problem with the new characters is not the number of them, it's that it feels they're all coming in at once.

----------


## di marco

> I hope if he does come in it's later in the year. My main problem with the new characters is not the number of them, it's that it feels they're all coming in at once.


yeh i agree, maybe bring him in at around june time after all the other new characters have come and the whole big storyline about johnny/the mitchells etc have finished

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> I hope if he does come in it's later in the year. My main problem with the new characters is not the number of them, it's that it feels they're all coming in at once.


They all left at once!  :Lol:  
It is a quick, but it's ok, Honey first, then then it was a while til Deano, and Bradley was quite quick, but it seems to have worjked ok so far, let's just wait and see what the others bring!

----------


## JustJodi

*I am just hoping that the actor chosen to play Sean Statler is a good actor, who cares if he is  CUTIE PIE OR  FIT ..... Looks are nice but acting is what makes an actor*

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Bradley isn't exactly fit, and his acting is ok. But i know what you mean.

----------


## Kim

> so hed be about 20 then?


Yeah.

----------


## the_watts_rule

Sounds Good if true.

----------


## Tannie

it does we need more slater's and we need a nother boy/man slater so charlie isn't the only one

----------


## Kim

But we don't know that they will want anything to do with him as he ran away from home so long ago.

----------


## x Amby x

Sean will be a good addiction to the Slaters! I think it will be good to see a Slater brother, rather than a Slater Sister!

----------


## crazygirl

yea it would be good to see a male instead of a female

----------


## di marco

> But we don't know that they will want anything to do with him as he ran away from home so long ago.


i think the slaters will want him, theyre not the sort of family to turn people away

----------


## di marco

> *I am just hoping that the actor chosen to play Sean Statler is a good actor, who cares if he is  CUTIE PIE OR  FIT ..... Looks are nice but acting is what makes an actor*


yeh i know what you mean jodi, it would be good if the actor chosen was fit, but id rather have him be able to act so that i dont cringe everytime hes on cos of the bad acting!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I heard these rumours on digitalspy aswell. I really hope this is true as there needs to be another Slater and i am liking all the new additions in the show so far. I just hope they will pick the right actor to play Sean.

----------


## xStephaniex

how many more slaters are there out there ??? lol - *calling allllllllllll slaters out there calling them allllllllllllllll* *a million people charge through elstree studios*  :Stick Out Tongue:  ooo im in there.

----------


## #1 SexyTink

i was hopin he would show up soon

----------


## littlemo

> I heard these rumours on digitalspy aswell. I really hope this is true as there needs to be another Slater and i am liking all the new additions in the show so far. I just hope they will pick the right actor to play Sean.


Yes it is nice to have some new additions, but it does seem as if they are going a bit overboard now. There's going to be so many new character in such a short space of time. In another year we will probably only recognise a few people. 

I would like Sean to join the Slater family, because I think it would be nice for Stacey.

----------


## Kim

I'd also like to see the scenes between Sean, Stacey and Jean. After the history that EE have created, they have potential.

----------


## JustJodi

*does any one know for sure there will be a new character?? I mean has it been in PRINT,, I would love to see a new Statler join the Walford bunch ,also would be good to see what sort of relationship  Stacey has with her brother ( we can only assume they have been apart for some time )*

----------


## Florijo

> *does any one know for sure there will be a new character?? I mean has it been in PRINT,, I would love to see a new Statler join the Walford bunch ,also would be good to see what sort of relationship  Stacey has with her brother ( we can only assume they have been apart for some time )*


I don't think it has been in print but it could well be true. TPTB obviously want to build up the existing families and the Slaters are in need of new blood, plus the fact he was mentioned by Stacey leads me to think there may be some truth in this. I guess we will just have to wait and see.

----------


## JustJodi

> I don't think it has been in print but it could well be true. TPTB obviously want to build up the existing families and the Slaters are in need of new blood, plus the fact he was mentioned by Stacey leads me to think there may be some truth in this. I guess we will just have to wait and see.


*Yea Stacey did mention him, didn't she throw away the family photo in the trash bin as she went in the house with big Mo ?? Wonder how much older this Sean is supposed to be ??? I think to be honest it would be a great build up ...and EE is sadly in the need for NEW BLOOD as you say !*

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> *Yea Stacey did mention him, didn't she throw away the family photo in the trash bin as she went in the house with big Mo ?? Wonder how much older this Sean is supposed to be ??? I think to be honest it would be a great build up ...and EE is sadly in the need for NEW BLOOD as you say !*


I think someone said he is in his early 20s.

----------


## littlemo

It just occured to me that we haven't got a Sean Slater thread. If you need a source Sharon Marshall confirmed that he was coming into it on This Morning about a week ago. There was also talk about him in Inside Soap this week. 

So according to sources he's going to be a heart throb, much like Nigel Harman, and him and Stacey are going to try and forge a bond with each other. While causing lots of mayhem! Sounds great doesn't it?!

I think he's coming into it in the autumn. Whether Jean will be in it at that time, I don't know. Can't wait!

----------


## Pixie

i think this is a good idea due to the fact when Little Mo leaves they will have lost all the original slater kids. The slaters are one of the best EE families so it will be good to see them carried on. Stacy has already proven herself as a worthy SLater so I hope the new guy will be successful aswell

----------


## dddMac1

that sound good another slater.
correct me if i'm wrong but during the stacey and her mum storyline wasn't that Sean in the photo?

----------


## Katy

im glad there will be a new slater. It was also an article in Inside Soap.

----------


## shannisrules

sounds great i cant wait for this storyline to happen yes sean was the guy in the photo that satcey was staring at

----------


## JustJodi

*Please post the link to the story when it comes out   I also think it is time to introduce a new SLATER, after Lil Mo leaves the show then its just Stacey, Big Mo and Charlie,,Wonder how old this Sean is supposed to be*

----------


## Jada-GDR

it says in inside soap that he's going to be a big hunk like nigel harman

----------


## Kim

> *Please post the link to the story when it comes out   I also think it is time to introduce a new SLATER, after Lil Mo leaves the show then its just Stacey, Big Mo and Charlie,,Wonder how old this Sean is supposed to be*


About 20, I would imagine, considering how the age gap between Sean and Stacey looked in the photo.

----------


## Dutchgirl

Ah a male Slater, besides Charlie, well let's see if he is dark haired as well! Hope he looks good, uhm well I'm saying that a lot lately, sorry! :Ponder:

----------


## shannisrules

bradley could go off stacey or get jelous of sean even thoiugh he is her brother. becuse it says they'll be getting into trouble and stuff but bradley likes the nice side of stacey

----------


## Abbie

> Ah a male Slater, besides Charlie


 Lol i know its about time!!! It should be really interesting

----------


## littlemo

> bradley could go off stacey or get jelous of sean even thoiugh he is her brother. becuse it says they'll be getting into trouble and stuff but bradley likes the nice side of stacey


Yeah he does, but it was her personality that won him over in the first place. And part of that is her flirtatious care free attitude. I think he likes that side to her as well. As long as she isn't being nasty to anybody, and he can see a reason behind what she's doing. I think he would find it difficult not to be on her side. 

Also he seems to have strong morals, but he is quite cunning in getting what he wants. He's a business man. So they are both quite decisive people in that way. 

But maybe Stacey's attitude will prove to much for him. I suppose it'll be a test to their relationship.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

This is great, i am glad Sean Slater will be joining the cast, finally a male Slater!!
I think him and Stacey will be great together and it will add onto the Slater clan considering most of them have left.
I agree with Shannisrules that Bradley could feel left out if Stacey and Sean go off and get up to mischief!.  :Smile:

----------


## JustJodi

*Do any of you know what Stacey and Sean's relationship was like ??? For all we know they might not even get along, or like each other..or Stacey "worships the ground he walks on" and he may consider her  a "tag along ". So lets wait and see *

----------


## crazygirl

if he's a slater he's probably a bit like nick cotton

----------


## Abbie

I wonder how he will be coming back, can anyone remember that episode where we found out about him and he was on that picture but it had been folded up so he wasnt visible? I really confused why it was like that

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> I wonder how he will be coming back, can anyone remember that episode where we found out about him and he was on that picture but it had been folded up so he wasnt visible? I really confused why it was like that


Yeah i remember that episode, i think it was part of the Jean/Stacey week but i think the picture was folded up because he ran away from home and didn't have a good relationship with his mum, not too sure though.

----------


## Abbie

oh well i cant remmeber if it was folder but you couldnt seem him in the frame or soemthing i dont know but it confused me at the time lol

----------


## littlemo

> *Do any of you know what Stacey and Sean's relationship was like ??? For all we know they might not even get along, or like each other..or Stacey "worships the ground he walks on" and he may consider her  a "tag along ". So lets wait and see *


I think Stacey cared about Sean. When she was looking at the picture she said 'alright Sean' quite lovingly. I don't know how long they haven't seen each other, but looking at the photo it seemed that was the last time they were happy together. Probably after their dad died things started to happen, which drove him away. 

Maybe he left home when he was little and they don't know what happened to him. And seeing his picture is too traumatising for Jean. I can't wait to find out! Maybe when Jean comes back we'll find out more.

----------


## Abbie

> I can't wait to find out! Maybe when Jean comes back we'll find out more.


 I really hope so i like this storyline and i also like the way they have already gav us a little taster so we want to know more!

----------


## kayla05

Cant wait for him to come into it, i love the slaters and it will be nice to see the family extanding now most of the others have left!

----------


## littlemo

Yeah it will. Stacey needs somebody to be there for her. She's got Bradley, but family so important! I think her brother's going to be the protective type.

----------


## Abbie

I know i would like to see Stacey with closer family members

----------


## Siobhan

> I know i would like to see Stacey with closer family members


I reckon stacey will change.. I don't think she will be a forward as she is.. she might turn into a little girl now she has her big brother to protect her

----------


## littlemo

> I reckon stacey will change.. I don't think she will be a forward as she is.. she might turn into a little girl now she has her big brother to protect her


No, I hope they don't do the Sharon thing! 

I don't think they'll change her personality. The way she is, is what people love her for! Bradley didn't change her, I can't see Sean would.

----------


## littlemo

Confirmed on DS. Robert Kazinsky is going to play Sean Slater. 

It says him and Stacey haven't seen each other in 6 years. Sounds intriguing, but she was 12 when he left so they must have built up a relationship by that point. 

Also he's going to be appearing on screen in August, which is a lot sooner than most of us were expecting. Sounds exciting!

----------


## Abbie

wow i really cant wait but im away in august so i will miss it  :Sad:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Confirmed on DS. Robert Kazinsky is going to play Sean Slater. 
> 
> It says him and Stacey haven't seen each other in 6 years. Sounds intriguing, but she was 12 when he left so they must have built up a relationship by that point. 
> 
> Also he's going to be appearing on screen in August, which is a lot sooner than most of us were expecting. Sounds exciting!


I read it in the TV Biz column today in the Sun, it's great news! and i can't wait to see his first appearance in August.  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

> wow i really cant wait but im away in august so i will miss it


Shame! Can't you get somebody to tape it?! 

It didn't mention a date in August, I wonder if it's early or late? I'm away until the 4th myself. But I think it'll be later than that.

I'll be getting it taped anyway!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I am away til early August so hopefully he will be arriving in late August because i would really like to see his first on screen appearance.  :Smile:

----------


## Emmak2005

Well I've just read it too. Which is great news that Rob Kazinsky has won the role of Stacey Slater's brother.

Actor Rob Kazinsky has been cast in the role of the long-anticipated _EastEnders_ character Sean Slater.

Sean is the brother to Stacey (Lacey Turner) and hasn't seen his sister for six years. 

Of his new role, he said: "I've grown up with _EastEnders_ so I can't quite believe I'll soon be part of the Slater family."

Kazinsky, who appeared as regular character Casper Rose in the now-axed Sky One drama _Dream Team_, will appear in Walford from August. 

 Here's the man himself

----------


## littlemo

How do you think Sean finds out that Stacey's living in Walford? It says 'he follows Stacey to the square'. Maybe he goes to the house that they were previously living in and a neighbour tells him, or perhaps he plucks up the courage to go and see his mum?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> How do you think Sean finds out that Stacey's living in Walford? It says 'he follows Stacey to the square'. Maybe he goes to the house that they were previously living in and a neighbour tells him, or perhaps he plucks up the courage to go and see his mum?


I think it will be nice to see Sean plucking up the courage to see his mum to find out where Stacey is, it would be nice to see a scene between Sean and Jean, this way we would know a bit more about Sean's relationship with his mum.  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

There seems to be speculation that Sean Slater is going to have a mad ex-girlfriend, who will join the soap. I read an article on DS, and it said that apparently an actress from Dream Team was going to play her, but now it's been denied. 

The insider said in the article that 'she will definetely not join the soap'. So I'm not sure if that means that the character won't be joining either. If they mean't that, I thought they might say it in the statement. 

Has anyone heard anything?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> There seems to be speculation that Sean Slater is going to have a mad ex-girlfriend, who will join the soap. I read an article on DS, and it said that apparently an actress from Dream Team was going to play her, but now it's been denied. 
> 
> The insider said in the article that 'she will definetely not join the soap'. So I'm not sure if that means that the character won't be joining either. If they mean't that, I thought they might say it in the statement. 
> 
> Has anyone heard anything?


I haven't heard anything about this rumour but i have been away so i haven't checked many of the forums for new rumours/news....i think it would be great if his mad ex- girlfriend was to join the soap but then yet again, she will be a new addition and we have had plenty of them since the start of the year.

----------


## bradley#1

i know this is completely off topic but i just cant help but wonder why daveywavey has a picture of bradley (charlie clements) in your hinston high banner
 :Searchme:  
sorry

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> i know this is completely off topic but i just cant help but wonder why daveywavey has a picture of bradley (charlie clements) in your hinston high banner
>  
> sorry


It's because Bradley (Charlie Clements) is a cast member in my new soap Hinston High in the scripts section, check it out!  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

Has anyone else heard the story that Sean killed a girl when he was 15 and got sent to prison, which followed by his dad killing himself?! I read it on a website called famousmales forums. 

If it's true, I assume it must have been manslaughter, because I doubt he would be out by now if it wasn't. And he must have gone to a dentention centre instead of a prison.

I suppose it would give him an edge. It seems exactly the way Dennis was when he came into it. Sounds good!

----------


## Kim

I thought Sean ran away from home? So if he had killed a girl Brian wouldn't have known about it?  :Searchme:

----------


## littlemo

> I thought Sean ran away from home? So if he had killed a girl Brian wouldn't have known about it?


It could be that he killed the girl while he was living at home, and then he was arrested. I don't think anyone has actually said he ran away from home, wasn't that just a guess?! 

It might not be true, it's just something I read. We should be getting some proper spoilers soon though shouldn't we?!

----------


## Kim

Well if it was a guess it seems a pretty realistic one. Suppose it could be true though, one of the two must explain why no-one speaks of him anyomore, but if it was manslaughter I can't see why they wouldn't.

----------


## littlemo

> Well if it was a guess it seems a pretty realistic one. Suppose it could be true though, one of the two must explain why no-one speaks of him anyomore, but if it was manslaughter I can't see why they wouldn't.


Yeah I guessed that too. I thought it was just that Sean couldn't cope with his dad dying, and the pressures of his mum, so he ran away. 

If it was prison, it would be more acceptable in a way. For Stacey at least. I've read that she feels angry at him because he left her to face their mum on her own. Maybe she wasn't there when he was arrested, maybe she was just told that he'd gone away somewhere. Why it would have been so secretive, I don't know though?! So he could have been taken away rather than him leaving out of his own free will.

----------


## Kim

I thought he might have left when he was extremely young because of how old he was in that photograph that was folded over, as I can't understand why Stacey wouldn't want the most recent one her mum had on him. And either they think it's so despicable or they think he could be dead by now so they don't talk about him?

----------


## Siobhan

> Well if it was a guess it seems a pretty realistic one. Suppose it could be true though, one of the two must explain why no-one speaks of him anyomore, but if it was manslaughter I can't see why they wouldn't.


It would make sense this storyline. Sean kills someone, his dad can't handle it and kills himself. Mum blames him and goes mental in the process and would explain why Stacey never seen him. Maybe she doesn't know and when he comes back he tells her everything

----------


## Kim

> It would make sense this storyline. Sean kills someone, his dad can't handle it and kills himself. Mum blames him and goes mental in the process and would explain why Stacey never seen him. Maybe she doesn't know and when he comes back he tells her everything


Surely someone would have had to have told her by now to explain why her brother hasn't kept in contact with her.

----------


## Siobhan

> Surely someone would have had to have told her by now to explain why her brother hasn't kept in contact with her.


But who? Her mother refuses to talk about Sean and maybe Charlie doesn't know

----------


## Kim

> But who? Her mother refuses to talk about Sean and maybe Charlie doesn't know


Well if he didn't know then he would surely be trying to get an explanation, not completely ignoring Sean's existence.

----------


## Siobhan

> Well if he didn't know then he would surely be trying to get an explanation, not completely ignoring Sean's existence.


he could have except what we all thought (not sure if Stacey said it) that he ran away

----------


## Kim

Yeah he could, but I can't see him just doing that, he didn't when Zoe ran away, and he is a very loyal family member. Stacey has never mentioned anything about Sean to anyone, all we have seen is the thing with the photograph.

----------


## BlackKat

But Stacey's dad didn't kill himself, he died in an accident on the building site. That's what Stacey told Ruby, and I can't remember it been said anything different.

----------


## Kim

> But Stacey's dad didn't kill himself, he died in an accident on the building site. That's what Stacey told Ruby, and I can't remember it been said anything different.


That's what was said, but we are just contemplating that it could have been a lie to tie in with the Sean rumour.

----------


## crazygirl

i saw a picture of him today in my tv mag he is very fit lol

----------


## CrazyLea

*Could you scan it in  or is there a pic of him on the net somewhere*

----------


## crazygirl

> *Could you scan it in  or is there a pic of him on the net somewhere*


 here he is the one on the left   click on the image to make it bigger

----------


## littlemo

August 21st! Is the date in which we are going to see Sean Slater on screen. The website I got it from was Harchester.net and it was an actual message from Robert himself. 

It's exciting! But it is a bit longer than I was expecting to wait. Jean is coming back in July, after next week. I'm not sure what is going to happen then. Because it's a long while until Sean arrives. 

Good news though!

----------


## emma_strange

I can kind of see him looking similar to Stacey, and he does look a bit mischevious here. Nice looking but not as nice as Dennis was.

----------


## Timalay

I think its going to make an interesting story.

----------


## littlemo

I think he looks too nice from his picture. But appearances can be deceptive. I did see a clip from him in Dream Team, and he did seem a bit naughty. 

I think once him and Stacey get through the initial shocks and everything else, he'll be a good older brother to have. If anything happens to split Bradley and Stacey up, and Stacey goes off the rails again, getting hooked up with guys she shouldn't. She'll have Sean there to sort them out! Of course she can take care of herself, but it's handy to have a back up isn't it?! lol.

----------


## anna42hmr

> I can kind of see him looking similar to Stacey, and he does look a bit mischevious here. Nice looking but not as nice as Dennis was.


i cant wait to see him in the show, as he was my favorite character in the series of dream team that has just finished, just ashame we have to wait that long

i think he is better looking than nigel was, there are some nice pics of him at this link: http://www.fmforums.co.uk/forums/ind...howtopic=55783

----------


## JustJodi

*oK GIRLS,,,,,,,,, do any of you wanna start taking bets,,that  Lacey Turner or Louisa Lyton will be linked up with him in the soap mags ??*
*Hes really a nice looking fella !!!!!!*
*How old is this guy supposed to be in real life ???( not the character )*

----------


## littlemo

> *oK GIRLS,,,,,,,,, do any of you wanna start taking bets,,that  Lacey Turner or Louisa Lyton will be linked up with him in the soap mags ??*
> *Hes really a nice looking fella !!!!!!*
> *How old is this guy supposed to be in real life ???( not the character )*


It would be strange for Lacey to end up with him, when he's playing her brother onscreen wouldn't it?! I used to watch Home And Away and I remember the characters of Leah and Alex were a couple in real life, and brother and sister on screen. I know it's only acting, but still...

----------


## Dutchgirl

> i cant wait to see him in the show, as he was my favorite character in the series of dream team that has just finished, just ashame we have to wait that long
> 
> i think he is better looking than nigel was, there are some nice pics of him at this link: http://www.fmforums.co.uk/forums/ind...howtopic=55783


Wow he looks fab, scrumptious. 

JJ I think you will be so right he might hook up with Louisa or Lacey in the mags any way!

----------


## Pinkbanana

Cant wait til August when he hits our screens. I bet there will be some rather exciting scenes with him and stace! Do we know whether she likes her bro or not?

----------


## littlemo

> Cant wait til August when he hits our screens. I bet there will be some rather exciting scenes with him and stace! Do we know whether she likes her bro or not?


I think it's one of those love hate relationships. Neither Jean or Stacey seem happy to see him (according to articles i've read), but it was obvious when we saw Stacey looking at the photo of him, she cared deeply. I just think they are both extremely hurt by what he's done to them. But I reckon they'll make it up soon enough. 

Although there's bound to be sibling rivalry.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I think it's one of those love hate relationships. Neither Jean or Stacey seem happy to see him (according to articles i've read), but it was obvious when we saw Stacey looking at the photo of him, she cared deeply. I just think they are both extremely hurt by what he's done to them. But I reckon they'll make it up soon enough. 
> 
> Although there's bound to be sibling rivalry.


Just out of interest what has he actually done?!  Is it the fact he just up and left one day. Leaving Stacey to look after Jean? OR is it a case of he having doen something and having to leave?  Also does this mean more Jean soon!! I do hope so, cos she is a really good addition to the show and brings out another side to the tough as old boots stacey!!! lol

----------


## littlemo

> Just out of interest what has he actually done?!  Is it the fact he just up and left one day. Leaving Stacey to look after Jean? OR is it a case of he having doen something and having to leave?  Also does this mean more Jean soon!! I do hope so, cos she is a really good addition to the show and brings out another side to the tough as old boots stacey!!! lol


The only thing I know about is Sean abandoning Stacey to look after Jean by herself. But I reckon there's a proper reason for that, something Stacey doesn't know about. She was saying to Bradley on Thursday about people walking out without a goodbye or an explanation (clearly talking about Sean). I'm thinking she was too young to be told what actually happened (or Jean thought she was too young). So Jean left Stacey thinking that he didn't care. Possibly something to do with Brian (Stacey's dad's) death. 

When Jean's ill she constantly talks about her husbands death not being an accident, but she won't sit down and have a chat about it with Stacey when she's 'normal'. She's cut herself off from it. Stacey thinks her mum's crazy for thinking these things. 

Jean's apparently coming back at the end of July. And I reckon there's going to be some good drama with all of them!

----------


## littlemo

I'm definetely getting the feeling there's a proper reason for Sean leaving like that. Stacey was saying on Thursday about people going off without a goodbye or an explanation (she was clearly talking about Sean). 

I think Sean's done something that Jean knows about, but Stacey doesn't. Possibly something to do with Brian's death?! Jean doesn't want to talk to Stacey about it. So Stacey is left thinking that Sean doesn't care about her. But when Jean is ill she keeps going on about Brian's death not being an accident, and Stacey is oblivious to it, thinking she's mad.

----------


## BlackKat

A new picture of Sean from DS  :Smile:

----------


## diamond1

seans gonna be great....(im glad the dream team people are taking over the soap world, rob in ee and ricky and jamie in hollyoaks) im hoping for dawn and sean to be a couple how good would that be?

staceys gonna be fine with sean i think he will bring her softer side completly out just cant understand how no one mentions him like mo being her nan would say oh have you heard from sean but ee is full of mystery

----------


## x Amby x

Yeah i think that Dawn and Sean would make a good couple! Sean would be the type of person that Dawn would go for!

----------


## diamond1

oh yeah def...not only that its the first person other than martin  :Thumbsdown:   whos her age, martins great but way too dull for dawn jake would of been a good pairing but it never happened....so sean is the best bet and theres the dream team connection as well

----------


## littlemo

> staceys gonna be fine with sean i think he will bring her softer side completly out just cant understand how no one mentions him like mo being her nan would say oh have you heard from sean but ee is full of mystery


Yeah it is mysterious, but Big Mo isn't actually Sean and Stacey's nan. Stacey's related to Charlie, Mo is the mother of his wife Viv. So it's only by marriage they have a connection. But it seems Mo knows Jean quite well, and I would think they'd know about what went on with Sean.

----------


## di marco

> Yeah it is mysterious, but Big Mo isn't actually Sean and Stacey's nan. Stacey's related to Charlie, Mo is the mother of his wife Viv. So it's only by marriage they have a connection. But it seems Mo knows Jean quite well, and I would think they'd know about what went on with Sean.


oh yeh i didnt think of it like that, so how come stacey calls mo nan then if shes not her nan?

----------


## BlackKat

> oh yeh i didnt think of it like that, so how come stacey calls mo nan then if shes not her nan?


Probably the same reason every single person in the Square called Nana Moon Nana.  :Lol:

----------


## littlemo

> oh yeh i didnt think of it like that, so how come stacey calls mo nan then if shes not her nan?


I think it's because Charlie has made Stacey feel like one of his girls since she's been there. Like Jean said, he's got a great way of putting people at ease. He treats Ruby as a member of the family, even though she's only been there for a few months. 

She probably said at some point to call her that as well.

----------


## kayla05

Cant wait untill he arrives, i love the slaters, they are fab! and he hasn't even been on our screens yet and we all cant wait untill he arrives, i reckon he's going to be a popular character and he's going to be a real hit with the ladies!

----------


## littlemo

Yeah! I hope he throws his weight about a bit, takes care of a few people. I don't think they can copy Dennis's arrival when he punched Phil to floor. But I think there could be some rivalry between them, maybe?! 

Who else could he hit?! Deano?! I'm sure a lot of people would be happy with that! lol. Just keep your hands off Bradley though, o.k.!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Who else could he hit?! Deano?! I'm sure a lot of people would be happy with that! lol. Just keep your hands off Bradley though, o.k.!


Oh please let him hit Deanoooooooooooo!!! :Big Grin:  Maybe he could mow him down instead. If doesnt matter anything that would put Deanoooo out of action for a few weeks is fine by me!!! lol

Looking forward to the arrival of Sean. Haven't really seen what he looks like and don't want to either.  Just hoping its a nice surprise and he isnt another Deanoooooooooo!! Just the one Deano, is still one too many in my book! :Lol:

----------


## littlemo

Gosh! These boards are quiet tonight. 

Anyway I would really love Sean Slater to become a bartender and possible manager of Scarletts. It would give him a major excuse to flirt with all the women, as Dennis did when he worked there. It's also an ideal place to get involved with some criminal activity (which pretty much everyone who's managed the place has got in to, apart from Sharon). 

I can just imagine it being a really fun exciting place to be when he's there. Give it more of a young vibe.

----------


## Nigella harman

Apparantly Seans been in the army!!And is very protective over his sister and so C.Clements says that him and Bradley are gonna clash!!!

----------


## littlemo

I'm really liking this! Poor Bradley, he doesn't know what he's letting himself in for going out with Stacey! I hope Bradley will stand his ground.

----------


## littlemo

I was thinking about Grant's attitude when he arrived in Walford after leaving the army, he was very violent. He was involved in the Falklands war, and he used to have nightmares and everything. Do you think Sean would have seen anything of war? There has been action involving Afghanistan and Iraq. They can't go into much detail with that kind of stuff, but I was thinking it could have an effect on the way he is.

Or do you reckon they'll stay off that road altogether?!

----------


## diamond1

thats a dodgy issue to tackle in todays society It would be a really intresting story to cover but I doubt the bbc will go down that road.

besides there is so much else for sean to cover once he arrives like the rumored pregnancy.

but maybe being thrown out of the army or refusing to go to iraq :Searchme:

----------


## littlemo

Yeah perhaps he could have been thrown out. I don't think you can refuse to go, where there's a war, if your in the army. I'm not sure how it works but unless you do a 'moonlight flit', I don't think you have much choice. Could be wrong.

----------


## EE Rocks

I am  soooo looking foward to Sean Slater arriving, he sounds like a great character.

----------


## Nigella harman

I saw an interview with him in the TV times today and he says Stacey isnt happy to see him and that hes a Tart!!!loves the ladies!!! :Stick Out Tongue: (He says tart,not me!!!)

----------


## Pinkbanana

Sean's a tart?!  :Rotfl:  Well that should make very interesting viewing!!!

Oh I say, lock up your daughters!!!! lol

Does it say why Stace isnt pleased to see him? I mean, apart from him abandoning her a few years back, leaving her to look after their mentally ill mother all on her own! lol

----------


## EE Rocks

Thanks Nigella. You always have the latest gossip. He's a tart?- sounds really interesting. Not long until he arrives anyway.

----------


## Kim

Nope there will be spoilers of it in the upcoming issue of soaplife. I'm guessing he will arrive whilst Ruby and Stacey are in wherever it was they are going that begins with M. That gives time for tension to be built up between Sean and the rest of the Slaters.

----------


## littlemo

It seems like Ruby and Stacey may come back on the same day as Sean's arrival. The latest spoilers go up to 18th, so he'd arrive on the monday after that. 

If they arrive then too, that would be a fortnight they've been away for.

----------


## littlemo

Wonder what's going to happen with this Al thing?! Sounds intriguing. The new spoilers are out tomorrow. Gosh I've just come back from holiday and read 2 sets of spoilers, and now i'm getting another one. It's treats galore at the moment! lol. 

Excited to see what's going to happen with Stacey and Sean.

----------


## EE Rocks

Oooh they coming out tommorow? Sounds interesting this thing with Al and Sean. Sean has been one of the most-talked about character without even appearing yet (Soaplife said that).

----------


## littlemo

> Oooh they coming out tommorow? Sounds interesting this thing with Al and Sean. Sean has been one of the most-talked about character without even appearing yet (Soaplife said that).


Yes every Friday. Hopefully there's no kind of delay. 

Yes I hope Sean is going to become an asset, and doesn't fail to impress. We are going to have some fun times when he arrives, on this board.

----------


## littlemo

I just heard how that sounded! lol. Good job I added 'on this board'. 

Really loving the new spoilers about Sean, and it really does sound like it coud be this week Stacey finds out she's pregnant. It's all happening with the Slaters!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I really want to know why Sean is after Al?! It's all getting interesting...i wonder how Sean will react to Stacey's pregnancy and Bradley too!? 

I assume that Stacey's shock news is that she is pregnant  :Searchme:

----------


## littlemo

> I really want to know why Sean is after Al?! It's all getting interesting...i wonder how Sean will react to Stacey's pregnancy and Bradley too!? 
> 
> I assume that Stacey's shock news is that she is pregnant


I read the spoilers and thought that's what it was. Not just because of the 'shock result' which easily could just be Sean turning up. But also what they were saying about her erratic behaviour, and how it becomes clear when she gets the result. Which can't be about Sean because him turning up is a surprise. And apparently there's a double shock for her, which I read somewhere. 

I'm thinking Sean's reaction will be one of concern, and he'll feel the need to protect her. Bradley on the other hand I think will be rather shocked. But will come round after a while.

----------


## Pinkbanana

I dont think Stacey will tell Sean straight away that she is preggie. Think they will have alot of other stuff to discuss, about him leaving and returning, first.

----------


## littlemo

Interview from All About Soap magazine. 

'Your the new fit bloke on the square-how are you dealing with the comparisons to Nigel Harman?'

'The audience obviously needs a Nigel Harman shaped peg to fit into a Nigel Harman shaped hole, and Eastenders is trying to wedget me into it. I don't feel pressured though. Sean is very different to Dennis. He was a good guy, but Sean's a scumbag. If the Mitchelss started on Dennis, he would fight back. Sean would just take it, then stick a knife in their backs! He's on the edge...'

'What brings Sean to Walford?'
'Sean and Al, who lives in Albert Square, were mates when they were in the army, but they fell out over a girl. Al took it badly and shot Sean in the back. Sean's followed him to the Square with the intention of killing him. Until he bumps into his sister, that is!'

'How does he react when he sees Stacey?'
'Shock! They haven't had any contact since he ran away from home at 16. She didn't know if he was still alive, and he had no idea she was in Walford. His sole purpose for being there was to kill Al- but as soon as he sees Stacey, his priorities change.'

'How do the rest of the Slaters take to him-the house is getting crowded!'
'They take him in, but he doesn't get on with anyone. Sean's role in life seems to be upsetting as many people as possible. Fitting into a family he doesn't see as his own is a slow process.'

'Will Sean be a hit will the Walford ladies?'
'He's a slut! He might be twisted and bitter but he's a charmer too. He's going to be getting off with everyone. I used to be a body builder, and the producers have cottoned onto that. The scripts now demand that i'm topless in every scene. I think they are trying to add some male totty to the show!

'How long is Sean going to be sticking around for?'
'Long term, unlike Al! Unless i'm terrible, and they fire me!'

I skipped some of the stuff with Stacey and Bradley cause I already put it on their thread. Go and look at it if you like.

----------


## littlemo

Does it sound to you like Al might die at the hands of Sean?! Or do you reckon that is too Dennis like.

Sounds very definite about him not being longterm 'Unlike Al', it sounds like he's almost laughing about it.

Actually he's probably more likely to just threaten him. 

It's very extreme to fall out over a girl, and your mate to shoot you isn't it?! Madness!

----------


## EE Rocks

Buy Inside soap next week- for more info on Sean. It's finally coming and i can't wait.

----------


## EE Rocks

Thanks for writing that interview. I seriously can't wait. Sean sounds like a great character, going from what he said.

----------


## littlemo

Yeah he does! I'm looking forward to seeing him too. Seems like a force to be reckoned with. 

It seems they will be going down the Nigel Harman route by getting him to take off his shirt in every scene. Sex appeal all the way! 

Wonder who will be the first woman he gets it on with? Dawn? Carly? Ruby? guess we'll have to wait and see.

----------


## EE Rocks

I reckon Dawn or Chelsea first.

----------


## Rach33

Read the interview in soaplife was kinda similar, poor Stacey though waking up one Christmas morning and finding your brother had deserted you at the age of 11

----------


## EE Rocks

So Sean and Al are enemies? Al arrives next episode, should be good.

----------


## littlemo

> Read the interview in soaplife was kinda similar, poor Stacey though waking up one Christmas morning and finding your brother had deserted you at the age of 11


I know! Just after her dad had died as well. Poor thing! How would an 11 year old cope with Jean by herself? And remember how she used to be always putting her down, saying horrible stuff to her. It must have been really bad.

----------


## littlemo

Sean says that he's a scumbag so is different to Dennis, but Dennis was just like that when he first arrived. The characteristics seem very similar. 

Very soon into Dennis arriving in Walford he killed Dalton. Sean goes after Al and wants to kill him. Then there's all their womanising ways. And how the only people they care about is their sister or sisters (in Dennis's case). 

I'm not sure Robert watched Dennis when he first started, because the way he ended up and the way he started, they were 2 different people. 

I think maybe the only difference is is that Sean didn't have anything really bad happen to him that made him the way he is (I suspect), as Dennis did. I think that because Stacey had the same sort of upbringing. She was the one that had to deal with Jean all those years. If anyone should be messed up she should. 

The only thing I see Sean being scarred about is the way his dad died, whether that needs to be explored? But if there really isn't anything (I suppose there's the army but that was his choice), he might just be evil for the hell of it!

----------


## EE Rocks

It's so exciting isn't it? Robert really has revealed alot about Sean (not that I'm complaining). I haven't seen Robert in Dream team, so i hope he is a good actor and since Dennis left, ee has been lacking some tottie, and sean certainly is.......

----------


## littlemo

> It's so exciting isn't it? Robert really has revealed alot about Sean (not that I'm complaining). I haven't seen Robert in Dream team, so i hope he is a good actor and since Dennis left, ee has been lacking some tottie, and sean certainly is.......


Yeah the pictures in the magazine of him entering Walford show him in a really good light! 

Really odd Sean and Stacey just bump into each other in the Vic after 6 years of not seeing each other, talk about a coincidence! Far away from home in a strange place, neither of them knowing each other is there. It does happen though. You can go on holiday and meet people that you know from home. It is quite a small world!

But wow!

----------


## EE Rocks

I know, what a coincidence. I knew they would meet in the Vic, nearly everyone does. I am liking the sound of Sean and Al being rivals- i can't wait and it will liven ee up a bit.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I think maybe the only difference is is that Sean didn't have anything really bad happen to him that made him the way he is (I suspect), as Dennis did.


I'm not with you on that Dennis life has been terrible as well! He was treated very bad when he was a kid, wasn't he mollested?

Sean sounds great hough cannot wait. But he is a bit young!

----------


## littlemo

> I'm not with you on that Dennis life has been terrible as well! He was treated very bad when he was a kid, wasn't he mollested?
> 
> Sean sounds great hough cannot wait. But he is a bit young!


I think you misunderstood what I said there. What I mean't was Dennis had horrible stuff happen to him in the past that made him the way he was, like him being molested, and the abuse he suffered from his mum. As far as we know Sean didn't suffer such abuse. So perhaps Sean is just horrible because of the way he is, rather than what has actually happened to him.

But i'm probably wrong. Sean might well have suffered some sort of abuse as a child. I suppose we don't know what actually went on between him and Jean or him and his dad.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I think you misunderstood what I said there. What I mean't was Dennis had horrible stuff happen to him in the past that made him the way he was, like him being molested, and the abuse he suffered from his mum. As far as we know Sean didn't suffer such abuse. So perhaps Sean is just horrible because of the way he is, rather than what has actually happened to him.
> 
> But i'm probably wrong. Sean might well have suffered some sort of abuse as a child. I suppose we don't know what actually went on between him and Jean or him and his dad.


Ah sorry maybe I did not read it well enough, but I think where on the same path here. Maybe he inhereted his mums condition or was badly affected by it when he was young, or maybe he is just nasty as you stated.

----------


## kayla05

looks like Sean will be trying to get with Tanya first - 'Tanya is flattered when Sean tries to flirt with her. She rejects him at first, but in the end she finds him hard to resist' and it looks like he isn't going to get on with Max - 'Max heads to the Vic to have a drink. He is furious when Sean tells him what happened with Tanya and things soon escalate into a fight' Oh Dear!!

----------


## x Amby x

> looks like Sean will be trying to get with Tanya first - 'Tanya is flattered when Sean tries to flirt with her. She rejects him at first, but in the end she finds him hard to resist' and it looks like he isn't going to get on with Max - 'Max heads to the Vic to have a drink. He is furious when Sean tells him what happened with Tanya and things soon escalate into a fight' Oh Dear!!


where did you hear this from????

----------


## littlemo

> where did you hear this from????


It's in the new spoilers. It's all hotting up at the moment!

----------


## BlackKat

The preview clip of Sean sucks. He basically comes into the Square, wanders through the market and looks a wee bit baffled (or maybe he's supposed to look threatening/on a mission/broody, I couldn't really tell) And that's it.

I know they can't give any major scene away (him seeing Stacey etc) but give us something a little more appetising,  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## littlemo

Yeah the clip definetely doesn't do justice to what he's actually like. But I so can't wait to see him in action! 

I'm starting to think there could be some family secrets to come out of the closet soon. Not sure when Jean's coming into it now, I haven't heard about her for ages, but she's sure to be an integral part of that. 

I think there's got to be something surrounding Brian's (Stacey & Sean's dad) death. Maybe either Sean or Jean was responsible. I think it would be interesting if it was Jean. Maybe Sean would know that his mum killed his dad, and that's why he hates his mum so much. He had to try and protect Stacey from the truth, so he left in order to do that. 

Maybe far fetched, but it could be good. Jean kept going on to Stacey about how her dad's death wasn't an accident, and she's been ignoring it, putting it down to her being crazy. Maybe Jean has been playing the sympathy card by turning herself into this feeble woman, and she actually turns out to be quite sane. 

I'm scarying myself now! lol.

----------


## Becksfanz

He sound nasty but you gotta admit that he is a bit of looker  :Thumbsup:

----------


## littlemo

> He sound nasty but you gotta admit that he is a bit of looker


Yeah definetely! 

I think the women on the square will like him a lot more than the men. I can see him rubbing Bradley and Max up the wrong way. And probably people like Deano who has his eye on Chelsea, and Chelsea will no doubt end up as a notch on Sean's bedpost. 

Tanya's flattered by Sean being attracted to her, and i'm thinking Max sees through his facade straight away.

Some women are a bit too naive.

----------


## Becksfanz

Totally! Bring on Sean! Afer Dennis's death, am missing gorge guys who are kinda of bad boy!  :Love:  lol

----------


## Dutchgirl

So where did you see the preview clip? Is it on the internet ?

----------


## littlemo

> So where did you see the preview clip? Is it on the internet ?


On the BBC Eastenders site. 

It's not brilliant.

----------


## EE Rocks

Where about do you see the clip? Can't find it?

----------


## littlemo

> Where about do you see the clip? Can't find it?


When you go onto the BBC Eastenders site, go onto episodes. Click the link that goes on tomorrow's episode clip. And then on the right hand side it is listed. I think it says 'the new guy' or something like that. Click on that.

----------


## PR1811

There is a pic in the TV Times this week of Sean with Al, who has tape over his mouth and is hanging upside down!

----------


## Dutchgirl

> When you go onto the BBC Eastenders site, go onto episodes. Click the link that goes on tomorrow's episode clip. And then on the right hand side it is listed. I think it says 'the new guy' or something like that. Click on that.


Ah that was hard to find, but thanks, he does look good and moody!!!

----------


## littlemo

I'm looking forward to seeing some serious seduction techniques from Sean. Dennis was incredible, I hope Sean has the same know how.

I have a feeling we'll be seeing Ruby in a new light up until she leaves. Apparently Sean isn't interested in her, but then changes his mind when he realises how much she's worth. She'll be like a lamb to the slaughter!

----------


## Lennie

I really like Robert Kazinsky as an actor, i thought he was good in Dream Team as Casper Rose, glad to see him in EE now as Sean, very good looking guy, i love his dimples when he smiles, dont think he will be smiling alot in EE, sine he supposed to look moody and mad all the time  :Big Grin:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

So if Sean takes an interest in Ruby..will this involve Johnny's guest appearance? as i swear i read that he needed to sort out Ruby's love interest from the inside...so i am guessing this will be Sean. He could probably tie in with Ruby's exit too.

----------


## littlemo

> So if Sean takes an interest in Ruby..will this involve Johnny's guest appearance? as i swear i read that he needed to sort out Ruby's love interest from the inside...so i am guessing this will be Sean. He could probably tie in with Ruby's exit too.


Yes I reckon so. It didn't actually specify who the boyfriend was going to be. But according to the autumn spoilers Sean is going to go after her because of her money, so I can see he would be an ideal candidate for Johnny's attack.

----------


## EE Rocks

1 days to go guys!!! I hope he lives up to expectations.  :Clap:

----------


## littlemo

Anyone got anything to say about his arrival?! It was a bit like Mr Bean, not in his mannerisms lol. just the way he was silent all the way through until the end when he said 'Stacey'. 

He looks good! I'm intrigued to see him in action.

----------


## Katy

I thought it was a good enterance as it kept us waiting to see what he was going to do. Im excited for tomorrows episode, he reminded me of what his character in Dream team was like. He was silent but evil. Looks like a good addition to the cast.

----------


## JustJodi

*Its about time we have a decent guy on the show,, lets pray he doesn't talk like Deano, LOL  so far all we have heard him utter was STACEY!!!!*
*I am hoping we have more "good"story lines with Sean *

----------


## Siobhan

Sean looks like he has been sleeping in a dumpster for 3 months and doesn't look like he had a job or anything. Compared to Al, he is smart dressed and working already... I don't know if I will like this guy or not.. first impressions didn't go down well with me

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I can't really judge him yet as he hasn't really had any speaking parts apart from "Stacey"..but following last night's episode, i found him intriguing. I can't wait until Thursday when there are proper scenes with him when he actually speaks, then i can judge the character properly.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I'm liking him so far,  but time will tell. The mystery around him is quite intreging, weell for tho of us who've not read the spoilers

----------


## crazygirl

its to early to say what he's going to be like in eastenders!
how old his he meant to be anyway?

----------


## littlemo

> its to early to say what he's going to be like in eastenders!
> how old his he meant to be anyway?


23. 

He left when he was 16, and Stacey was 11. So that's 6 years they've been apart for.

----------


## crazygirl

23 is that all he is! he looks a bit older than that he's very nice looking but a bit too young for me lol

----------


## Dutchgirl

I thougth the same, when are they bringing back some goodlooking 30somethings, Ian Beale is not interesting, Phil is ok, Grant is ok, Billy, Gary  and Minty nah, funny but not scrumptious. :Thumbsdown:  Max is getting there but does not have the wow factor like  Dennis, Andy or Steve.

----------


## crazygirl

> I thougth the same, when are they bringing back some goodlooking 30somethings, Ian Beale is not interesting, Phil is ok, Grant is ok, Billy, Gary  and Minty nah, funny but not scrumptious. Max is getting there but does not have the wow factor like  Dennis, Andy or Steve.


 yes dutchgirl we need 30 something totty! gary is ok, but we need more how old is the other new lad? the one who was in the army(i cant remember what he is called) and how old is rob because he's nice too  :Big Grin:

----------


## x-xjessicax-x

Does sean kill al because he was like sat on hi car and in his pockets were rope etc and then they are like in the woods so does he kill him or just leave him there to die or just leave him

----------


## Siobhan

> yes dutchgirl we need 30 something totty! gary is ok, but we need more how old is the other new lad? the one who was in the army(i cant remember what he is called) and how old is rob because he's nice too


Next you will be saying Ian is fit.. seriously gary/rob  :Sick:  :Sick: 
We need someone like David wicks, Dennis Rickman, Steve Owen back in that show...

----------


## littlemo

> Does sean kill al because he was like sat on hi car and in his pockets were rope etc and then they are like in the woods so does he kill him or just leave him there to die or just leave him


I heard he just leaves him in the woods. I wonder if Al will ever be back?! I suppose it leaves the door open.

Read the new spoilers. 'Jake is impressed to see how Sean handles himself when a fight breaks out in the club', who does that remind you of?! Dennis?! 

Wonder if they'll do the scene where he jumps over the bar to 'sort it out'. Dennis and Den had that.

----------


## Siobhan

> Wonder if they'll do the scene where he jumps over the bar to 'sort it out'. Dennis and Den had that.


I hope not. it is old, cliche and used to much by the aboved mentioned and the mitchell brothers.. We don't need another Dennis and I think it is unfair that he should be compared to him.. First thing we seen of Dennis was his soft side with Dot, Sean doesn't have that and is more of another Wicks or steve owen - Silent, no compassion and hard

----------


## littlemo

> I hope not. it is old, cliche and used to much by the aboved mentioned and the mitchell brothers.. We don't need another Dennis and I think it is unfair that he should be compared to him..


Yeah I agree with that. I do find it annoying when they have to copy character traits for other characters. I suppose you can kind of understand the Dennis/Den thing because they were father and son, and they wanted to show how alike they were, but Sean should have his own personality.

----------


## Siobhan

> Yeah I agree with that. I do find it annoying when they have to copy character traits for other characters. I suppose you can kind of understand the Dennis/Den thing because they were father and son, and they wanted to show how alike they were, but Sean should have his own personality.


I don't know if you remember Matthew Rose but he reminds me so much of him.. nice but sinister if crossed?

----------


## x-xjessicax-x

i dont want a dennis copycat, when sean was in dream team he was so funny he should be played like that but like eviler

----------


## littlemo

> I don't know if you remember Matthew Rose but he reminds me so much of him.. nice but sinister if crossed?


Yeah I remember him, but I'm not sure how like him he's going to be. Matthew Rose was a nice guy who was manipulated by somebody with a screw lose. I thought what he did to Steve was well deserved at the time. 

I think Sean is going to be more of loner, like Dennis was. Taking it upon himself to cause havoc wherever he goes. Maybe a bit like Steve, but not so smarmy.

I don't want him to be a Dennis copycat though. 

I am mystified as to how Sean's realtionship with Jean is going to be played. I've got a feeling there's more behind Sean's disapearing act that he's letting on.

----------


## Siobhan

Yeah I agree with you Littlemo but I agree with jessica too.. they shouldn't try to have him copy anyone, just be himself..

----------


## littlemo

Do you think Jean could be behind their father's death?! 

Stacey keeps going on about how it's not their mum's fault. And Jean's gone on all those years about it not being an accident (Stacey has just ignored all that, and put it down to her mum's illness). Maybe Sean knows something that could cause a rift in their relationship?

----------


## Siobhan

> Do you think Jean could be behind their father's death?! 
> 
> Stacey keeps going on about how it's not their mum's fault. And Jean's gone on all those years about it not being an accident (Stacey has just ignored all that, and put it down to her mum's illness). Maybe Sean knows something that could cause a rift in their relationship?


I am not sure.. We know he died on the building site but not how. Maybe they had a row before he left for work and Jean blames herself for this.. Maybe Sean knows something more and left cause he could face his mother accusations.. From the sound of it last night, was Jean mental before the Dad died or did that happen after? Cause Sean asked Charlie why he left stacey their know what Jean was like? So she would have had to be a bit mental before Sean left (sean left 3 weeks after dad died)

----------


## littlemo

I don't know it's a mystery. I can't wait to find out though! 

Something usually happens to a person to cause depression. Maybe there was violence in Jean and Brian's relationship. Maybe he was having an affair or something. I think it would probably be more than that though. Especially to cause such a lasting effect.  

Maybe Brian was a bit like Sean. Perhaps that's who he takes after.

----------


## Mr Humphries

Totally weird to join this convo by saying this, but he is fit fit fit fit !!

Rule Sean Slater

----------


## x-xjessicax-x

> Totally weird to join this convo by saying this, but he is fit fit fit fit !!
> 
> Rule Sean Slater


well i think most people on here agree with you anyway, well i do anyway so....

----------


## Jada-GDR

> well i think most people on here agree with you anyway, well i do anyway so....


 here, here!  :Lol:  he's all mysterious too *faints* LOL  :Rotfl:  i dont think he seems very nice though  :Sad:

----------


## x-xjessicax-x

yeh he does hes all brotherly and lovely and a flirt because he trys it on with tanya next week

----------


## crazygirl

> yeh he does hes all brotherly and lovely and a flirt because he trys it on with tanya next week


 really  :EEK!:  
lucky tanya  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## x-xjessicax-x

welll they share a kiss that i know for definate 
lucky woman

----------


## crazygirl

> welll they share a kiss that i know for definate 
> lucky woman


 well she cant really say no can she!

----------


## x-xjessicax-x

well she could but i wouldnt and i mean if your husband was max you cant exactly blame her either

----------


## EE Rocks

He is a good Character so far. Need to see a bit more of him.

----------


## littlemo

> well she could but i wouldnt and i mean if your husband was max you cant exactly blame her either


Yeah. Well I know 2 wrongs don't make a right, but you can't say Max has been exactly faithful to her can you?! I reckon Max will just get annoyed at Sean and then just move on, if he can! He won't want to lose her over this. 

But I do hope Max is a bit jealous. It might make him see how Tanya feels.

----------


## diamond1

I read he is actually evil...apart from dodgy looks at a budgie he just looks like a moody ned from neighbours there isnt anything "evil" about him.

I am enjoyng his winding up ways-he seems to have it so well people actually dont notice it i.e ruby/max

----------


## Pinkbanana

I think Sean's lovely  :Wub:  

I cant say he strikes me as the evil type (maybe he eye balls the budgie because he had an unnerving experience with one as a child).

----------


## littlemo

> I think Sean's lovely  
> 
> I cant say he strikes me as the evil type (maybe he eye balls the budgie because he had an unnerving experience with one as a child).


I agree, he doesn't have the immediate scare factor that Dennis did. He was very daunting. At the moment the only person who is scared of Sean is Bradley. It probably will change at some point. But at the moment he isn't really making his presence felt.

----------


## Rach33

I'm really looking forward to Sean finding out Bradley pressures Stacey into a abortion I have a feeling Bradley is gonna come off bad 

Sean will protect his sister at all costs and Bradley better start praying

----------


## DebbieJane

I am really enjoying Sean Slater - bring it on  :Smile: 

He is a cross between Dennis and Grant Mitchell - fab!!    I woud love Sean as a over protective, cool brother....

One question I have just thought of is as Sean was following Al to Walford and then accidently bumps into his sister Stacey.  Did he know 'the Slaters' (Zoe, Kat. Mo, Charlie  etc) lived in the Square and there was a possibility he may bump into them?.  Sean did mention he thought Stacy was living with them for the past few years......???????  

Lilianna x

----------


## Siobhan

> I am really enjoying Sean Slater - bring it on 
> 
> He is a cross between Dennis and Grant Mitchell - fab!!    I woud love Sean as a over protective, cool brother....
> 
> One question I have just thought of is as Sean was following Al to Walford and then accidently bumps into his sister Stacey. Did he know 'the Slaters' (Zoe, Kat. Mo, Charlie etc) lived in the Square and there was a possibility he may bump into them?. Sean did mention he thought Stacy was living with them for the past few years......??????? 
> 
> Lilianna x


Lilanna, I don't think he did know.. remember slaters only moved there 5 years ago and Sean has been gone longer than that.. I assume he thought they lived in the old area and that they took stacey in

----------


## DebbieJane

Thanks Siobhan much appreciated   :Smile:

----------


## Kim

Stacey mentioned he was gone 7 years, and left her aged 11. That figures, seeing as she is almost 18, so he would have left in 1999. I suppose he assumed at the time that Stacey would have had her put in a home, with him being the oldest and not being able to cope, and gone to live with the Slaters'.

----------


## Abbie

I dont really know what i think of him yet, he seems a bit evil, but then other times he just protecting stacey, i'll just have to give it more time.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I think Sean is a really good character, there are lots of dimensions to the character that Eastenders can explore...he does seem intriguing but then protective towards Stacey..i think there is a lot more to find out about him yet.

----------


## JustJodi

*I like Sean...and the actor who is doing his character.. he comes across better than most of the male actors in EE, cos he is believable ..I like him being protective of Stacey, but at the same time, I am gonna sit back and wait and see how his character unfolds, lets hope that they do not butcher Staceys character in the mean time !!!*
*Stacey really loves her brother , I am sort of glad she has some one besides Uncle Charle and Nan Mo... her mom is not in the picture much,,, wonder how their Mom will react to Sean coming back in the fold ?????????  Will she go bonkers or what ????  should be interesting !!!!*

----------


## JustJodi

> I am really enjoying Sean Slater - bring it on 
> 
> He is a cross between Dennis and Grant Mitchell - fab!! I woud love Sean as a over protective, cool brother....
> 
> One question I have just thought of is as Sean was following Al to Walford and then accidently bumps into his sister Stacey. Did he know 'the Slaters' (Zoe, Kat. Mo, Charlie etc) lived in the Square and there was a possibility he may bump into them?. Sean did mention he thought Stacy was living with them for the past few years......??????? 
> 
> Lilianna x


*Another thing that comes to mind, remember Sean confronted charlie about not being there for Stacey and his mom  when Charlie was at Sean and Staceys dads funeral ????  Alot of gaps in Staceys upbringing after Sean left home,,, EE needs to fill in the gaps for us ( fat chance)*

----------


## littlemo

Yeah. Do you reckon Stacey will take Bradley with her when she goes to tell her?! Might help defuse the situation. 

I'm not sure how she'll feel. It'll probably be more of a shock for Jean than Stacey, because as Stacey said she didn't give up hope of Sean coming back, while her mum destroyed all evidence he'd ever existed, pretty much as soon as he left. 

I suppose it could make her have a relapse. God that's all Stacey needs isn't it?!

----------


## JustJodi

> Yeah. Do you reckon Stacey will take Bradley with her when she goes to tell her?! Might help defuse the situation. 
> 
> I'm not sure how she'll feel. It'll probably be more of a shock for Jean than Stacey, because as Stacey said she didn't give up hope of Sean coming back, while her mum destroyed all evidence he'd ever existed, pretty much as soon as he left. 
> 
> I suppose it could make her have a relapse. God that's all Stacey needs isn't it?!


 
*I was thinking along the same lines too LIL Mo,, Jean could totally freak out !!!!*

----------


## littlemo

I know Stacey's got a lot on her plate at the moment, but it is quite weird that Jean hasn't been in touch. Bradley said that Stacey goes to see her mum 3 times a week.

I assume the last time Stacey saw her mum was before she went on holiday. And am I right in thinking they are showing episodes with Jean in October?! Quite a gap isn't it?!

Wonder what Stacey says when her mum rings her on the phone?! Poor thing!

----------


## JustJodi

*Yea that is quite a gap... I am not even sure is Jean can handle these two big issues,,, Sean's return and Staceys pregancy.. thats alot for a woman of Jeans background to handle,, I hope they do not show any thing like that till I get back in October...*

----------


## crazygirl

i dont think im going to like this sean he seems a bit to nasty for my liking

----------


## littlemo

> *Yea that is quite a gap... I am not even sure is Jean can handle these two big issues,,, Sean's return and Staceys pregancy.. thats alot for a woman of Jeans background to handle,, I hope they do not show any thing like that till I get back in October...*


Going anywhere nice?!

I'm not sure Stacey would tell her. Maybe Sean blurts it out, in mid argument. Those are going to be smashing episodes!

----------


## JustJodi

> Going anywhere nice?!
> 
> I'm not sure Stacey would tell her. Maybe Sean blurts it out, in mid argument. Those are going to be smashing episodes!


 
*Off topic for the moment,,, going to the USA to see my family for a month,,,*

*Back on topic,,,,*
*Yea I can only see Sean saying that in the heat of an arguement  ,, AND DID YOU KNOW YOUR DAUGHTER IS PREGNANT WITH THE GINGER NINJA'S  BABY ???* ( sorry I couldn't resist)

----------


## EE Rocks

Oh dear!! Naughty sean eh? I  heard he is only going to go out with Ruby for her money, stacey told him she was a rich girl.

----------


## crazygirl

> Oh dear!! Naughty sean eh? I  heard he is only going to go out with Ruby for her money, stacey told him she was a rich girl.


 he is really? oh well that does not surprise me one little bit

----------


## littlemo

I haven't really taken to Sean yet. When he had that fight with Max in the Vic. I taped it and I didn't care about watching it again, it didn't interest me. 

I can't remember how I felt when I first saw Dennis. But I think I felt more for him. He really drawed you in, it was very raw. 

I think it might be better when we start seeing him be more of a ladies man. The stuff with Tanya I didn't really like. Maybe he should put it about a bit more. 

But now it seems he's going to get with Ruby for the money, so we probably won't see him flirting that much for a while.

----------


## littlemo

Read the webcam, Sean flirting with Tanya. This is in November. Wonder whether Ruby has gone or not?! 

Also whether Sean has killed Johnny yet. If he has, he's certainly getting back into the old routine pretty quick! lol.

----------


## Superblue

Sean really doesn't interest me at all - he's just a mixture of so many bad boy characters we've seen before, only far less interesting. Also I don't like the staring thing he keeps doing, where you see the whites of his eyes. If Ruby is soon to disappear it's a pity she doesn't take Sean with her!

----------


## JustJodi

> Read the webcam, Sean flirting with Tanya. This is in November. Wonder whether Ruby has gone or not?! 
> 
> Also whether Sean has killed Johnny yet. If he has, he's certainly getting back into the old routine pretty quick! lol.


Didn't jake get back pretty quickly after Grant and Phil slapped him around ,, i mean heck Jake killed his baby bro,,, Sean is RUMOURED to kill Johnny ????

I do not like Sean one darn bit LOL

----------


## crazygirl

> Didn't jake get back pretty quickly after Grant and Phil slapped him around ,, i mean heck Jake killed his baby bro,,, Sean is RUMOURED to kill Johnny ????
> 
> I do not like Sean one darn bit LOL


 noone kills johnny!!
johnny has a heart attack in his cell thats how he dies

----------


## Siobhan

> noone kills johnny!!
> johnny has a heart attack in his cell thats how he dies


yeah that is true.. I posted what happens in the Sharon marshall thread... lame way to leave a show.. and Jake is gone too...

----------


## JustJodi

> yeah that is true.. I posted what happens in the Sharon marshall thread... lame way to leave a show.. and Jake is gone too...


*Damn I can't leave the country for 4 weeks without all kinds of stuff coming up,, so Johnny, Jake and Ruby are GONE,, so Sean is sticking around to cause grief to any one who crosses him eh ?????????*

----------


## Siobhan

> *Damn I can't leave the country for 4 weeks without all kinds of stuff coming up,, so Johnny, Jake and Ruby are GONE,, so Sean is sticking around to cause grief to any one who crosses him eh ?????????*


I don't think Ruby is going for a while.. the lastest spoiler suggest she is still around in 3 weeks time, moving in with Sean...

----------


## Jessica Watson

Apparently Sean will be sectioned at New Year under the mental health act  :EEK!:  

Looks like Sean could be suffering from a form of bi-polar like his mother.


It was in The Daily Star on Thursday with a nice sexy pic of  Robert kazinsky. The picture is posted over on FMFORUMS.

----------


## Mr Humphries

Well that explains alot!! Lets hope its true because I cant stand him

----------


## littlemo

> Apparently Sean will be sectioned at New Year under the mental health act  
> 
> Looks like Sean could be suffering from a form of bi-polar like his mother.
> 
> 
> It was in The Daily Star on Thursday with a nice sexy pic of  Robert kazinsky. The picture is posted over on FMFORUMS.


Sean can't be leaving yet surely! Does he want time off already?! God poor Stacey! 

It sounds a bit silly because if Sean is sectioned, it's saying that his behaviour is down to the illness he has, that he has to be cured of it. 

Was it actually said in the paper? are you sure?!

----------


## Mr Humphries

Little Mo Darling, you cant be surely saying that his behaviour is normal though? I think he should be sectioned, does not mean he is has to be written out of the programme.

----------


## littlemo

> Little Mo Darling, you cant be surely saying that his behaviour is normal though? I think he should be sectioned, does not mean he is has to be written out of the programme.


No it's not normal, but what's the point of bringing in a character with one personality, and then sending him off to get 'treated' within a few months of being here, and coming back with a completely different persona. That would just be wrong! 

I think they should allow him to settle in first, and allow us to get to know him. What he is now doesn't have to be all he is, there are many different sides to people. But I think he needs to try and expand on his bad boy image.

----------


## Pinkbanana

Sean Slater to be sectioned?!  :Rotfl:  

Well he comes across as a few waves short of a ship wreck! I cant say I like the character much at all. Infact, I feel he's a bit of a let down... :Sad:  

Also, as much as I love my Enders, its not just Sean Slater I'd have sectioned.....some of those people they call 'script writers' would be joining him, if I had my way.....  :Big Grin:   lol

----------


## diamond1

> Sean Slater to be sectioned?!  
> 
> Well he comes across as a few waves short of a ship wreck! I cant say I like the character much at all. Infact, I feel he's a bit of a let down... 
> 
> Also, as much as I love my Enders, its not just Sean Slater I'd have sectioned.....some of those people they call 'script writers' would be joining him, if I had my way.....   lol


 for crying out loud he is nothing like a bi-polar sufferer,

the truth is he is an evil git out for all he can get

----------


## Mr Humphries

> for crying out loud he is nothing like a bi-polar sufferer,
> 
> the truth is he is an evil git out for all he can get


Well Said Poppet !!  :Clap:   :Clap:  

He is an awful let down, it is Dennis repeating itself all over again, give him 6 months and Sharon will be back and they will have an affair and he will be after her money, expect the black widow will re-appear again and he will be dead within 12 months. At the hands of Phil Mitchell !!

----------


## Kim

Well it would serve him right after he's been trying to get Jake sectioned.

----------


## Nigella harman

Well,Im certainly no fan,and i dont fancy him either!!!which is a bit of a shock cos i thought he looked quite gorg on his pics shown before he started,must just be photogenic!!! :Lol:  Ive been getting really annoyed with this storyline but ive finally had my moment of clarity!!after reading the soapmags this morning it seems (I know you dont need to use spoiler tags on this but i will in case anyone doesnt want to know!!!)  Spoiler:    Jonny and Jake do stop him from getting Rubys money,it seems Jonnys changed his will so she doesnt get anything till shes 21 and seans mortified,as hes already asked her to marry him!Im so glad cos i hate him!!! :Angry:

----------


## Jessica Watson

Sean is such a good character because you actually  feel something for him. He gets you worked up, so hats off to the actor as he is doing his job.

Sadly EE fans seem to think this is a sign of bad acting when this is what it's all about.  :Wal2l:

----------


## Babe14

Sean Slater lost his appeal after the 3rd episode IMO, I thought he was going to be a good character but he's not it's just a case of that famous merry-go-round again. We will always have him being a psycho then sweetness and like, making people's lives a misery. Not only is he an evil git but he is a scruff bag too, even when he was supposed to be dressed up last week he still looked totally scruffy.

He certainly has no sex appeal whatsoever, infact he is a big turnoff, IMO. :Smile: 

As for the actor's acting ability I think that he is doing a great job, as I actually hate Sean, this proves what a good job the actor is doing, Just as when we adore a character or they break our hearts, again it is the actor's ability which portrays all this.

As for the character Sean Slater he is a total waste of space. :Smile:

----------


## crazygirl

i was reading in my tv mag that he proposes to ruby!!
he nicks janes engagement ring

----------


## 1sheldie

[QUOTE=Mr Humphries]

He is an awful let down, it is Dennis repeating itself all over again, give him 6 months and Sharon will be back and they will have an affair and he will be after her money, expect the black widow will re-appear again and he will be dead within 12 months. QUOTE] 

Well said and i don't think he'd be missed much :Searchme:

----------


## Mr Humphries

> Well,Im certainly no fan,and i dont fancy him either!!!which is a bit of a shock cos i thought he looked quite gorg on his pics shown before he started,must just be photogenic!!! Ive been getting really annoyed with this storyline but ive finally had my moment of clarity!!after reading the soapmags this morning it seems (I know you dont need to use spoiler tags on this but i will in case anyone doesnt want to know!!!)  Spoiler:    Jonny and Jake do stop him from getting Rubys money,it seems Jonnys changed his will so she doesnt get anything till shes 21 and seans mortified,as hes already asked her to marry him!Im so glad cos i hate him!!!


Fabulous !!! Thats a good bit of writing !!

----------


## Red08

Spoiler:    Jonny and Jake do stop him from getting Rubys money,it seems Jonnys changed his will so she doesnt get anything till shes 21 and seans mortified,as hes already asked her to marry him!Im so glad cos i hate him!!! :Angry:    [/QUOTE] 

I am sooooo pleased Johnny changed his will - I really thought it was gona go wrong for Ruby and Sean would get his dirty hands on it.  I really liked him when he first came into it and thought he was good looking but now I have gone right off him, he doesn't even look nice anymore and his character has pout me right off him.

----------


## Nigella harman

Geeez!im getting sick of this Sean and Ruby thing!apparently now hes going to  Spoiler:    cheat on her AGAIN with Tanya and Preeti and she forgives him,then he tells her hes only after her money and she says she doesnt believe him! :Wal2l:  AAARRRGGGHHH!  And weve got weeks of this yet,i dont think she leaves till the end of Nov! :EEK!: Im still having real trouble liking him,im finding him just irritating! :Thumbsdown: Hes starting to look more like Keith Millers son than a slater!!Heres something for 2007

----------


## Joy2286

Well I just want to say in the 3 months since he's been in the show Rob Kazinsky has established the character of Sean brilliantly and hopefully now Ruby has left and Sean has been reunited with Jean we will get to see more of why Sean is so twisted.

----------


## DebbieJane

At first I wasnt too keen on Rob playign the part of Sean but now he has really grown on me.  he sounds  areally nice guy and I hoep he will stay in EE for a long time...

Lilianna  x x x x x

----------


## littlemo

> At first I wasnt too keen on Rob playign the part of Sean but now he has really grown on me.  he sounds  areally nice guy and I hoep he will stay in EE for a long time...
> 
> Lilianna  x x x x x


I know! I only started liking him in that episode last week, when he ended up at Jean's. That was fantastic! 

I'm now looking forward to more scenes with him and Stacey. And Jean of course!

----------


## SeanMichael

what's happening with sean slater? we haven't seen him at all this week. does anyone know what's next for him as ruby is now gone?

----------


## Joy2286

I've heard he sets his sights on another woman in the Square- just quite who remains a mystery at present

----------


## Nigella harman

> I've heard he sets his sights on another woman in the Square- just quite who remains a mystery at present


 Its Tanya!!! :Lol:  I thought you knew that Joy!!! :Searchme:   :Lol:  Im glad weve finally had a week off from him!Whats next for him,a bath hopefully.

----------


## Joy2286

Well yeah I thought that much but then I didn't know whether it was too obvious as other people have suggested it's not her. 

Would be a good way of setting up a showdown between Max and Sean. Can see Sean winding Max up going "How well do you know your wife?" or something and then Max going "How well do you know your sister?" and then Max revealing all about him and Stacey and Stacey's abortion to Sean and then Sean landing one on Max!

----------


## Nigella harman

> Well yeah I thought that much but then I didn't know whether it was too obvious as other people have suggested it's not her. 
> 
> Would be a good way of setting up a showdown between Max and Sean. Can see Sean winding Max up going "How well do you know your wife?" or something and then Max going "How well do you know your sister?" and then Max revealing all about him and Stacey and Stacey's abortion to Sean and then Sean landing one on Max!


 Oh God!I think i might book a winter holiday when all thats on.I personally hope Bradders lamps the pair of them,and then the idiot writers! :Angry:

----------


## Joy2286

Hahahaha! Gotta say the thought of Bradders lamping anyone makes me  :Lol:   :Lol:   but I guess he proved that he can be violent if provoked when he pinned Gemma up against the wall so who knows what'll happen- don't think he'd stand much chance against Sean though

----------


## Nigella harman

> Hahahaha! Gotta say the thought of Bradders lamping anyone makes me    but I guess he proved that he can be violent if provoked when he pinned Gemma up against the wall so who knows what'll happen- don't think he'd stand much chance against Sean though


 You never know,they always say it the quiet ones you have to watch. :Ninja:  Do you think he may have to do the same thing to Stacey to stop her telling Tanya about what shes done? :EEK!:

----------


## Joy2286

I really don't know! I really can't see him hitting a woman- don't ask me why

----------


## Kim

I think there's going to be some follow up between him and Jean at some point.

----------


## Nigella harman

> I really don't know! I really can't see him hitting a woman- don't ask me why


 I dont mean hitting her!!! :Lol:  I mean when he had Gemma in the kitchen and had to physically stop her from "tearing his family apart"!

----------


## Joy2286

Possibly- who knows- guess we'll just have to wait and see

----------


## mena16

*From Digital Spy*

*Sean Slater "has needs"*

Rumour has it that there'll be more bed-hopping in the Square in the New Year.

If you thought Sean Slater would stop at Ruby and Preeti, think again. Sean's getting nothing from Tanya and, as one source described it "Sean has needs."

I'm not revealing who with, but expect Walford's latest stallion to be preying on yet another female in Januaryâ¦

----------


## matt1378

i hate him, hope he doesn't stay long, he is even more annoying than sonia

----------


## babyblue

he's grown on me too, and he does appear to be getting less wooden the longer he's on. It was the same with nigel harman but he grew into the part and I think it'll be the same with rob.

----------


## Kim

> *From Digital Spy*
> 
> *Sean Slater "has needs"*
> 
> Rumour has it that there'll be more bed-hopping in the Square in the New Year.
> 
> If you thought Sean Slater would stop at Ruby and Preeti, think again. Sean's getting nothing from Tanya and, as one source described it "Sean has needs."
> 
> I'm not revealing who with, but expect Walford's latest stallion to be preying on yet another female in Januaryâ¦


Hmm maybe Dawn, if she has an abortion.

----------


## DebbieJane

I hope we see sean slater in lots of explosive storylines.   I wonder who will be his next love interest.  

I wasnt too keen on Dennis first but he grew on me too - i think sean needs a good haircut though.....  

Lilianna x x x

----------


## DebbieJane

Sean has cute dimples and when he smiles he is gorgeous..

He just likes to play the mean and moody but I think we will see a much more caring side of him too

Lilianna x

----------


## Kinga

whats next for sean?

hopefully the door  :Rotfl:

----------


## littlemo

> whats next for sean?
> 
> hopefully the door


I'm starting to like him. 

I'm glad Stacey's got somebody like him to fight her corner.

----------


## Kim

I read in soaplife that he sets his sights on either Carly or Chelsea. Chelsea's quite like Preeti, so I think it will be her.

----------


## Cornishbabe

> I read in soaplife that he sets his sights on either Carly or Chelsea. Chelsea's quite like Preeti, so I think it will be her.


I agree its more likely to be chelsea. I couldnt see carly being his type she can stand up for heself and has her own brains.  :Rotfl:

----------


## DebbieJane

I think and hope the character Sean Slater will develop and grow on people like Dennis.   I didnt like him at first but the emotional scene between Sean and Jean was heartbreaking and he is cute when he smiles and is very protectove of Stacey.  


Debbiejane

----------


## littlemo

> I think and hope the character Sean Slater will develop and grow on people like Dennis.   I didnt like him at first but the emotional scene between Sean and Jean was heartbreaking and he is cute when he smiles and is very protectove of Stacey.  
> 
> 
> Debbiejane



Yeah, likewise. 

I didn't like him, but then I saw that episode with him and Jean, it made me see him in a totally different light. 

His vulnerability is sexy as well. It makes him much more attractive. 

And him and Stacey's relationship is amazing!

----------


## Tannie

I Think I could come to like him :Embarrassment:   If he had a really good storyline :Stick Out Tongue:   But for me no one can replace dennis :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:   I Missed The Eppy Of Him And Jean :Sad:

----------


## Footie_Chick

I think you just have to take time to like him he's not one of the characters who jumps out at you straight away he has to grown on you, and i hope he does as he has a few potential storylines.

----------


## DebbieJane

did anyone watch rob kazinsky in dream team playing the role as caspar rose he was fab.  there are lots of clips of rob as sean slater and casper on youtube.

i just hope he is in some 'explosive' storylines' in 2007.  

lilianna x

----------


## mena16

oh you mean the clips from my youtube space lol. hiya!

----------


## DebbieJane

Mena LOL Hello YOu  :Smile:  

How funny you are here too  :Smile:  

I was just about to send a link of some of your Robert Kazinsky's vides  :Smile:   We need as much Sean Slater support as possible.  

Liliannx aka Debbiejane

----------


## Richie_lecturer

What next for Sean Slater?

A shave for a start....

----------


## alan45

> What next for Sean Slater?
> 
> A shave for a start....


right across his jugular with a cut-throat razor :Rotfl:

----------


## mena16

thats very funny lol. anywayz did u know he's had a haircut. your see the change in january 8th or 9th whichever one it is, look out for that.

----------


## DebbieJane

:Rotfl:  Your comments are very funny but sad too.  Mena, I am very excited about his new haircut - his hair would look a lot nicer shorter and in Dream Team his hair seemed darker too. I think he needs to wear more of his tight grey tshirts  :Smile:  

Lilianna x x x

----------


## DebbieJane

Mena buddy, are there any pics of sean's new haircut?

Lilianna x

----------


## mena16

hehe tight jeans  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:  
anywaaaayz lol, yeah there is pics of him with short hair but i don't realli have them on da computer but u can see them in this issue of inside soap, if u look around near the end of da mag u should be able to see him there. he looks alot better i promise yah! :Smile:

----------


## Jada-GDR

> Originally Posted by Joy2286
> 
> I've heard he sets his sights on another woman in the Square- just quite who remains a mystery at present
> 
> 
>  Its Tanya!!! I thought you knew that Joy!!!  Im glad weve finally had a week off from him!Whats next for him,a bath hopefully.


lmao  :Rotfl:  that and a personality transplant  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DebbieJane

:Sad:    oh thats unfair if you want to diss Sean use the other thread..

Lilianna x

----------


## mena16

yeah man, not in here. your upset the fans! :Nono:

----------


## DebbieJane

yes we  :Heart:  Sean Slater.....

Lilianna x x x x

----------


## mena16

:Heart:  Yeah man, Sean Slater is da Best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Heart:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## mena16

also in future, sean should have a new storyline abt him and his mum and why he's like wat he is today like stacey and i would luv to see the reaction on sean face when he finds out abt two things, stacey and max thing and the abortion (sean will soooooooooooo destroy bradders) :Cool:

----------


## littlemo

> also in future, sean should have a new storyline abt him and his mum and why he's like wat he is today like stacey and i would luv to see the reaction on sean face when he finds out abt two things, stacey and max thing and the abortion (sean will soooooooooooo destroy bradders)


Yeah, definetely!

I think the stuff with Sean and Jean will be a storyline they will be doing this year. They can't just leave it as it is, there's loads of depth to this. I reckon it's going to be amazing!

I've been thinking, about this shock rape storyline they are supposed to be doing, this year. Wasn't it in the Sun, a while ago? I re-read it recently. Maybe it's do with Sean and Jean (perhaps Jean raped her son, as a kid). It would certainly be shocking!  They've never done male rape in EE. It's a very risky subject, considering it's also mother and son, but if they could pull it off it could be brilliant!

----------


## mena16

yeah that is very risky but very rare to see on eastenders but i would love the end result of it all and to see the depth of sean and jean. a male rape, very rare!

----------


## littlemo

Yeah, Sean is the kind of character that wouldn't go to police. I think it would take a lot for him to do that. He would most likely think he was to blame, and that there was something wrong with him. 

I think there would have to be some sort of push involved, for him to turn Jean in. I don't know what. Maybe Stacey  :Confused: 

I don't think the rumour about Lucy being raped by Rob, is happening now. Rob doesn't seem like the sort of guy to be involved in something like that. And what with everything that's going on with him at the moment, it seems pretty impossible.

----------


## DebbieJane

Only me

Yes the sean and Jean storyline sounds very intense and I hope this story is continued.  I hope Rob stays in EE for a long time.  He was only in Dream Team for a short time and then chose to leave.  

Lilianna x

----------


## Joy2286

I heard his contract is for 3 years but not sure how true that is

----------


## mena16

i heard his contract as for 1 year first to see how how does and then well see if he gets a 3 year contract.

----------


## Pinkbanana

hope scruffy gets shown the door, rather than a new contract to be honest.... :Lol:  

But maybe see how they develop his character in the coming months.....finding out what the crack is between him and his mum, might give him some much needed depth...

----------


## mena16

or maybe he'll grow on people becuase of his situation between him and his mum and also his relationship between him and stace is great, i think thats his soft side him, his little baby sister. thats what good about him, he can protect stace casue she in a way needs sean and sean i think needs stace cause as far as he's concerned, stace the only close family member lefted for him i believe.

i luv the chemistry between stace and sean .luv it luv it luv it

----------


## littlemo

> or maybe he'll grow on people becuase of his situation between him and his mum and also his relationship between him and stace is great, i think thats his soft side him, his little baby sister. thats what good about him, he can protect stace casue she in a way needs sean and sean i think needs stace cause as far as he's concerned, stace the only close family member lefted for him i believe.
> 
> i luv the chemistry between stace and sean .luv it luv it luv it



Yeah me too! He's already grown on me. 

I think everybody must have had some sympathy for him watching the scenes with him and Jean. That's the episode that turned his character around, as far as i'm concerned. And the stuff with him and Stacey is amazing. It took me a little while to see how special it was, but now it's incredible! 

I reckon I probably felt the same day with Dennis. He came in as a womaniser, and bad lad. But we were soon to discover that there was something that made him the way he was. And that his behaviour was a front, for deep rooted problems. 

People, like Bradley, seem to think that Jean is just a nice woman, who just happens to be ill. 

I reckon the way she is, probably is partly due to her illness. But I also reckon that there's a lot of things that people don't know about her.

If Jean did abuse Sean, I don't think it can be justified, by just saying that she's ill. I hope it's dealt with properly.

----------


## DebbieJane

well said little mo and hope Rob stays longer than Dennis  :Smile: 

LIlianna x x x

----------


## littlemo

> well said little mo and hope Rob stays longer than Dennis 
> 
> LIlianna x x x



Definetely!  :Clap:  

Stacey had a sad moment over Dennis today didn't she?!

He was a lot like Sean.  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

> You never know,they always say it the quiet ones you have to watch. Do you think he may have to do the same thing to Stacey to stop her telling Tanya about what shes done?


I reckon if Bradley finds out first he might tell Tanya himself. A one off with Gemma, that's all well and good, but when it involves Stacey (the woman he supposedly loves). I don't think he could keep quiet about that.

And I don't think Tanya would thank Bradley for keeping it quiet either. I think you'd want to know, if something like that was going on behind your back. She deserves to know the truth.

----------


## Joy2286

> I reckon if Bradley finds out first he might tell Tanya himself. A one off with Gemma, that's all well and good, but when it involves Stacey (the woman he supposedly loves). I don't think he could keep quiet about that.
> 
> And I don't think Tanya would thank Bradley for keeping it quiet either. I think you'd want to know, if something like that was going on behind your back. She deserves to know the truth.


Oh yeah if Bradley finds out before Tanya then I deff think he'll be the one to break it to her! I think he'll think he's given Max one chance too many. She deff deserves to know the truth.

----------


## Nigella harman

> Originally Posted by littlemo
> 
> 
> 
> I reckon if Bradley finds out first he might tell Tanya himself. A one off with Gemma, that's all well and good, but when it involves Stacey (the woman he supposedly loves). I don't think he could keep quiet about that.
> 
> And I don't think Tanya would thank Bradley for keeping it quiet either. I think you'd want to know, if something like that was going on behind your back. She deserves to know the truth.
> 
> 
> Oh yeah if Bradley finds out before Tanya then I deff think he'll be the one to break it to her! I think he'll think he's given Max one chance too many. She deff deserves to know the truth.


I think when Bradley finds out it will push him over the edge,this is the ultimate betrayal and he knows it,he and Tanya will suffer greatly for it,it says in Inside soap that Maxs relationships with both Bradley and Tanya are Devastated. :Sad:  Max is a fool.

----------


## DebbieJane

Max is a fool, I cant believe he cant control himself over Stacey.  What does he think will happen?  Its all bound to end in tears and he is risking everything, his whole family for a few s*ags with Stacey.  Stacey is still in love with Bradley.  

I can't wait for Sean and Tanya to get together - I am sure they will and this will be Sean's perfect opportunity to sweet Tanya off her feet and use his charm and godo looks  :Smile:    I believe Sean genuingly likes Tanya and they would be great together but watch out for the fireworks too.   I hope wardrobe give Sean some smarter clothes to wear too.  

Lilianna x x

----------


## mena16

yeah nice one, i can't wait for the tanya and sean thing to happen, i think they will get together as a couple and not a one night stand cause yeah, he does like tanya and max+stace thing will make tanya go to sean. this max,tanya and sean thing is kinda like the ian, jane and grant storyline if you think about it

like when jane got put off by ian, she went straight to grant and the affair happened whereas tanya will get put off by max and then she'll go to sean and they happen. what do u think abt that? :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

What puzzles me is that Tanya would go with Sean (Stacey's brother), after finding out about the affair. I know Tanya fancies Sean, but clearly she'd hate Stacey after that. Wouldn't you just want to stay clear of the whole family?! 

If it's for revenge on Max, then it's not really fair to the children is it?! They would have had enough to cope with, after finding out about Stacey. I think Tanya cares too much about her kids to put them through that.

Maybe Tanya cheats before everything comes out. But that would make her as bad as Max, wouldn't it?!

----------


## DebbieJane

Very true Little Mo.  I dont know if Tanya and Sean do get it together but I hope they will as I love both characters but as you say, I dont think Tanya would want to hurt her own daughters and step-son Bradley either......

I just hope Sean is given a storyline he can get his teeth into..

Lilianna x

----------


## Nigella harman

> Very true Little Mo.  I dont know if Tanya and Sean do get it together but I hope they will as I love both characters but as you say, I dont think Tanya would want to hurt her own daughters and step-son Bradley either......
> 
> I just hope Sean is given a storyline he can get his teeth into..
> 
> Lilianna x


Hes got all this stuff coming up with Jean. :Smile:

----------


## JustJodi

*I am wondering how Sean will actually handle this when he finds out that Bradders dad has been doing the wild thing with his sister..Sean could say something to Max  like   since ur messin with my sister  you won't mind me messin with your missus ????????"* 
*But knowing EE and their crap writers they will probably make a mess of things...*

----------


## Siobhan

Thing is, I can see Sean finding out about this by accident (ie sees them together but they don't see him) while Max is occupied with Stacey, sean seduces tanya, and lets Max catch them at it and then reveals he know about him and Stacey!!!!

----------


## DebbieJane

Sionahn I htink you have probbaly cracked it  :Smile: 

Lilianna x

----------

Siobhan (03-01-2007)

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> I heard his contract is for 3 years but not sure how true that is


3 year contracts in soap are pretty much non-existent.  Most contracts last for 12-18 months if you're lucky, which then get renewed if the actor wants to stay or is asked to stay.  Even the soap stalwarts don't get extended contracts.   :Smile:

----------


## Joy2286

> Originally Posted by Joy2286
> 
> 
> I heard his contract is for 3 years but not sure how true that is
> 
> 
> 3 year contracts in soap are pretty much non-existent.  Most contracts last for 12-18 months if you're lucky, which then get renewed if the actor wants to stay or is asked to stay.  Even the soap stalwarts don't get extended contracts.


Oh ok cool! Thanks for clearing that up Richie! That means Charlie's contract must be up fairly soon- hope it gets renewed!

----------


## littlemo

I'm sure i've heard it's been renewed. He was on our screens in Jan last year, so I reckon it would have been. God, can you believe he's been in it that long?! Time flies when your enjoying yourself. 

It'd seem like a strange place without him now, wouldn't it?!  :Smile:  

He's been through a lot in the past year. I'm hoping there's a lot more to come.

----------


## SeanMichael

i wouldn't expect sean slater to be in EE for to long coz rob kazinsky also writes films, novels, and poetry, he's also directing a film this year to that would explain his absence. he also wants to play james bond in the next few years. shame i'm starting to like his character.

----------


## DebbieJane

I didnt realise he wrote poetry  :Smile: 

Lilianna x

----------


## Joy2286

> i wouldn't expect sean slater to be in EE for to long coz rob kazinsky also writes films, novels, and poetry, he's also directing a film this year to that would explain his absence. he also wants to play james bond in the next few years. shame i'm starting to like his character.


Ooooh man of many talents then!

----------


## littlemo

> i wouldn't expect sean slater to be in EE for to long coz rob kazinsky also writes films, novels, and poetry, he's also directing a film this year to that would explain his absence. he also wants to play james bond in the next few years. shame i'm starting to like his character.


Yeah but Nigel Harman had other ambitions, and he was still in it for 3 years (was it)?! 

I think there'll be a lot for him to work with in EE. The character's definetely got a lot of potential! I hope he'll enjoy it too much to leave!

----------


## DebbieJane

Sean seems like a really nice genuine guy abit of a laugh too.  Mena, thank you so much for telling me about the Rob Kazinsky website.  I didnt realise Rob was involved in a car accident and broke his back a few years back.  

Rob seems very determined, with lots of hidden talents  :Smile:   Its nice to know he doesnt like the whole 'celeb' thing and doesnt go out drinking and clubbing anymore.  

Although I have been really naughty and sneaking on there all morning  :Smile:  

Lilianna x

----------


## mena16

hehe joker lol, anywayz yeah, there's alot of thing u didn't know like during shooting of dream team, rob got backrupt and litrally lived in his car for a month atleast.

you welcome abt the rob web.

he very determined and has hidden talants like he's a professional stunt artist, he can do his own stunts.
yeah he doesn't like the whole 'celeb' thing like he didn't want to enter into celebrity big brother because he wants to be recognised as an actor and not a celeb

----------


## DebbieJane

Mena, I read about Rob and something about the house falling through and not having anywhere permanent to live and having to stay with friends.  Does Rob come froma  rich family.  I believe West Sussex is a a lovely place to live.  IRob moveds to Hove, Brighton and it just happens that my little bro lives in Hove, Brighton and I have just written to him asking if he knows or recognises him.  

I am glad Ron respects himself and doesnt feel the need to appear on a reality show for attention.  I am sure whatever he puts his mind to he will be a success as he sounds like a perfectionist...

I hope Sean will be in EE tonight, I am getting fed up of the whole sonia/marin/pauline storyline...

Lilianna

----------


## DebbieJane

Its also reassurring knowing that Rob could keep you 'safe' and look after himself and protect you too.

He also said he recently fell in love but now they have split do you know who the lucky girl is?

Lilianna x

----------


## SeanMichael

Rob was homeless because somebody conned him out of his house. I also read somewhere that the reason he dosn't go out drinking anymore is because he got dunk one night, and woke up completely naked in someone's back garden, he didn't know where the hell he was. He said he's appearing naked in some film aswell. I'm really starting to like his character to. :Smile:

----------


## SeanMichael

does anyone know when sean is coming back because i heard he bitch-slaps bradley all over the queen vic because of the abortion thingy. :Clap:

----------


## littlemo

> does anyone know when sean is coming back because i heard he bitch-slaps bradley all over the queen vic because of the abortion thingy.


Next week. 

It's going to be good. Especially with Bradley finding out about Max and Stacey. I can hardly control myself! lol.

----------

SeanMichael (04-01-2007)

----------


## DebbieJane

I am really glad to see more positive vibes about Sean. - I felt sorry for him when all I read was negative.  He works really hard and is very talented.   I think the scriptwriters made his character to harsh to start with especially with the whole Jonny Allen thing he just didnt seem to care at all but I think we will see a whiole new side to sean soon

Lilianna x

----------


## littlemo

> I am really glad to see more positive vibes about Sean. - I felt sorry for him when all I read was negative.  He works really hard and is very talented.   I think the scriptwriters made his character to harsh to start with especially with the whole Jonny Allen thing he just didnt seem to care at all but I think we will see a whiole new side to sean soon
> 
> Lilianna x



Yeah, I'm sure it was like that at the beginning with Dennis as well. It seems to be a trait with EE. There are so many damaged characters. Nobody can just be one thing. That's good though, we get to see different side to a character. Rather than them just being evil, or a goody two shoes.

----------


## Joy2286

> does anyone know when sean is coming back because i heard he bitch-slaps bradley all over the queen vic because of the abortion thingy.


I think he's back on Monday! I am going to absolutely hate that! My poor boy!

----------


## littlemo

> I think he's back on Monday! I am going to absolutely hate that! My poor boy!


lol. 

I don't know how i'm gonna feel about it yet. I'm getting to like Sean, and I can understand him wanting to defend his sister. 

I like Bradley, but I don't know I love him as much anymore.

----------


## Joy2286

I can understand Sean's feelings but when it comes to him vs Bradley I will always be on Bradley's side. He's got so much more of a heart than Sean has and he's been very much pushed out by Sean so I feel sorry for him in that respect- plus Bradley is very like me so I can empathise with his character a lot more.

----------


## littlemo

> I can understand Sean's feelings but when it comes to him vs Bradley I will always be on Bradley's side. He's got so much more of a heart than Sean has and he's been very much pushed out by Sean so I feel sorry for him in that respect- plus Bradley is very like me so I can empathise with his character a lot more.


Didn't that scene with Sean crying over his mother, make you want to cry though?! I was so touched by it.  :Crying:  

Plus Sean has been pushed out regarding the baby. It was obviously Stacey and Bradley's decision ultimately. But Sean was the first person Stacey told, and then Bradley totally took over, rushing her down the abortion clinic, without a single thought for her feelings. At least Sean backed off, and allowed Stacey to make her own mind up. 

It was obvious Stacey didn't tell Sean about the abortion, out of fear of what Sean would do to Bradley. Poor girl. 

Sometimes I sympathise with Bradley, and sometimes with Stacey. I suppose it depends on how it's portrayed at the time.

----------


## Joy2286

Yeah I did find that scene emotional and that did endear me to him slightly- however I've seen more of his hardman character and that is what I predominantly think of when I think of Sean

I don't think Sean was pushed out at all to do with the baby tbh. It was Bradley and Stacey's decision and not his place to get involved, apart from offering Stacey support if and when she asked for it which he did. And, yes, with respect to Sean he did back off, unlike Max who totally manipulated the decision. I don't think Bradley so much took over as realised the urgency of the situation. I mean by the time he found out Stacey was already about 3 weeks pregnant so he knew they had to act quickly. 

I sympathise with both of them in different ways and totally see it from both sides but where Bradley is concerned I just see Sean as a bully. With Stacey I can see the good sides to his character but he has done nothing but belittle Bradley since the moment he met him.

----------

Nigella harman (04-01-2007)

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah I did find that scene emotional and that did endear me to him slightly- however I've seen more of his hardman character and that is what I predominantly think of when I think of Sean
> 
> I don't think Sean was pushed out at all to do with the baby tbh. It was Bradley and Stacey's decision and not his place to get involved, apart from offering Stacey support if and when she asked for it which he did. And, yes, with respect to Sean he did back off, unlike Max who totally manipulated the decision. I don't think Bradley so much took over as realised the urgency of the situation. I mean by the time he found out Stacey was already about 3 weeks pregnant so he knew they had to act quickly. 
> 
> I sympathise with both of them in different ways and totally see it from both sides but where Bradley is concerned I just see Sean as a bully. With Stacey I can see the good sides to his character but he has done nothing but belittle Bradley since the moment he met him.


Yeah, I can see where your coming from. 

I agree that Stacey didn't have to tell Sean about the baby if she didn't want to, but I wish she had of done, because I doubt she'd be in this position now. I think Sean would have helped her decide what she wanted, rather than it all being centred around Bradley. 

And being 3 weeks pregnant isn't much (although I reckon it was more like a month and a half, or 2). But it's up to 20 weeks you can have abortion isn't it?! Bradley seemed to think he was doing the right thing for Stacey, pushing her to have it straight away. But she should have been allowed to think things through.  

I don't know why Sean hates Bradley so much. I don't think it's just about him getting his sister pregnant. It's just the way Bradley is isn't it?! Sean probably sees him, as to up himself, cause he wants a good career, and I suppose he can come off as quite arrogant at times.

----------


## Joy2286

You can actually have an abortion up to full term if the mother's life is in danger. However I think the procedure gets a lot more complicated the longer the pregnancy progresses. Yeah I reckon Stacey was more pregnant than they let on cos most women are already about a month gone before they even realise. 

Tbh the best person for her to have confided in would have been Charlie because he's been through it all before with Kat.

I think Sean just dislikes the fact that Bradley doesn't seem very tough and probably thinks he's a bit wimpish for his sister. And yeah I don't think he likes Bradley's focus on his career as he could see Bradley choosing his career over Stacey (which he has effectively done  :Sad:  )

----------


## littlemo

> I think Sean just dislikes the fact that Bradley doesn't seem very tough and probably thinks he's a bit wimpish for his sister. And yeah I don't think he likes Bradley's focus on his career as he could see Bradley choosing his career over Stacey (which he has effectively done  )


Yeah. Stacey doesn't like Bradley's career either does she?! If she can't accept that, it's a bit difficult really isn't it. 

Maybe Stacey (and Sean), (in the long run) would be happier with someone who was a little less ambitious. Like if they are going down the Kat route with Stacey, an Alfie kind of character.  :Smile:

----------


## Joy2286

Yeah it is tricky- but you can't deny that there's a chemistry between Bradley & Stacey you don't often see

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah it is tricky- but you can't deny that there's a chemistry between Bradley & Stacey you don't often see


Yeah, I know. I would love them to be together. They had something so special, I reckon they still could have. But they have both messed it up. 

Anyway back to Sean.  :Smile:  Don't want to take it over completely with Bradley and Stacey. 

I really do like Sean and Stacey. They are amazing together, and I hope they stay in EE forever.

----------


## Nigella harman

> Yeah I did find that scene emotional and that did endear me to him slightly- however I've seen more of his hardman character and that is what I predominantly think of when I think of Sean
> 
> I don't think Sean was pushed out at all to do with the baby tbh. It was Bradley and Stacey's decision and not his place to get involved, apart from offering Stacey support if and when she asked for it which he did. And, yes, with respect to Sean he did back off, unlike Max who totally manipulated the decision. I don't think Bradley so much took over as realised the urgency of the situation. I mean by the time he found out Stacey was already about 3 weeks pregnant so he knew they had to act quickly. 
> 
> I sympathise with both of them in different ways and totally see it from both sides but where Bradley is concerned I just see Sean as a bully. With Stacey I can see the good sides to his character but he has done nothing but belittle Bradley since the moment he met him.


 :Clap:  I couldnt have put it better myself. :Clap:

----------


## Nigella harman

> You can actually have an abortion up to full term if the mother's life is in danger. However I think the procedure gets a lot more complicated the longer the pregnancy progresses. Yeah I reckon Stacey was more pregnant than they let on cos most women are already about a month gone before they even realise. 
> 
> Tbh the best person for her to have confided in would have been Charlie because he's been through it all before with Kat.
> 
> I think Sean just dislikes the fact that Bradley doesn't seem very tough and probably thinks he's a bit wimpish for his sister. And yeah I don't think he likes Bradley's focus on his career as he could see Bradley choosing his career over Stacey (which he has effectively done  )


He scares the builder off too,I think if Sean had his way Stacey would be a NUN!!!Brothers!!! :Lol:

----------


## Joy2286

I know haha! Do you think his protectiveness of Stacey has anything to do with whatever went on between him and Jean?  :Ponder:

----------


## littlemo

> He scares the builder off too,I think if Sean had his way Stacey would be a NUN!!!Brothers!!!


Yeah lol. Although to be fair to Sean, he didn't try to interfere too much in her and Bradley's relationship.

I don't know how this thing with the builder get's started, but if she acts anything like the way she did on Xmas Day. I can see why Sean wouldn't take kindly to it. He probably just doesn't want anyone taking advantage of her, when she's in a vulnerable state.

----------


## Joy2286

Yeah- he's just doing the protective big brother bit. At the minute I'm not sure how she'll take to Sean beating up Bradders. She'll either see it as Bradley's own fault or she'll feel guilty and go off on one at Sean.

----------


## DebbieJane

Morning, just dropped the littles off at nursery so I should be doing housework the housework but am here instead (naughty naughty).  

Its nice that Sean is protective of Stacey (I wish I had had a big bro like Sean) although sometimes he can be a little overprotective I hope Sean doesnt hurt Bradley?

Lilianna x x x x

----------


## Kim

Bradley needs to kind of do a Kate. That way Sean might not be on such terms with Bradley, because it would be better that there was something that proved he would put Sean's mind at rest and take care of Stacey, rather than being carrer obsessed, possibly even leading Sean to believe that he's dating his sister for image's sake. Not that it'd need to be exactly that way, because no-one really need know at Bradley's place of work if they actually reunited.

----------


## littlemo

> Bradley needs to kind of do a Kate. That way Sean might not be on such terms with Bradley, because it would be better that there was something that proved he would put Sean's mind at rest and take care of Stacey, rather than being carrer obsessed, possibly even leading Sean to believe that he's dating his sister for image's sake. Not that it'd need to be exactly that way, because no-one really need know at Bradley's place of work if they actually reunited.


Yeah. It annoys me though that he finds Stacey so embarrassing! Obviously there are moments (like at the party), where she can get a bit too much to handle. But only as revenge, for something Bradley's done. 

If he wants to go out with her. He shouldn't take any notice of his friends. Rhys and Lydia, both seem so self obsessed. Really, they haven't got a clue.

----------


## Nigella harman

It looks as though the guy who plays Sean could be in trouble,according to the sun,hes been bombarding a girl he met on his myspace with sleazy messages and even sent her a pic of his willy! :EEK!:  Apparently EE are checking to see if hes in breach of his contract!They are worried theyve got another Dirty den incident.Check the Sun,Jan 8th.I saw this on another forum(Walford Web.) :Smile:

----------


## JustJodi

> It looks as though the guy who plays Sean could be in trouble,according to the sun,hes been bombarding a girl he met on his myspace with sleazy messages and even sent her a pic of his willy! Apparently EE are checking to see if hes in breach of his contract!They are worried theyve got another Dirty den incident.Check the Sun,Jan 8th.I saw this on another forum(Walford Web.)


*Whoops,, we should take this over to our BASH Sean Slater site and bash the guy with is wee willy,,Does it say if the was doing this while he was on SET  .. cos that is where FILTHY Den was doing it in his dressing room   MySpace is like any other website easy to be any one you wanna be..wonder how the story got leaked to begin with??And if the "girl"was in it for money, cos I read in one of the tableloids that they will pay a certain amount of money for a story and photos to back it up,, so who knows. Like FILL was messing around DOGGING,,  ( but that was off the set )*

----------


## Nigella harman

> Originally Posted by Nigella harman
> 
> 
> It looks as though the guy who plays Sean could be in trouble,according to the sun,hes been bombarding a girl he met on his myspace with sleazy messages and even sent her a pic of his willy! Apparently EE are checking to see if hes in breach of his contract!They are worried theyve got another Dirty den incident.Check the Sun,Jan 8th.I saw this on another forum(Walford Web.)
> 
> 
> *Whoops,, we should take this over to our BASH Sean Slater site and bash the guy with is wee willy,,Does it say if the was doing this while he was on SET  .. cos that is where FILTHY Den was doing it in his dressing room   MySpace is like any other website easy to be any one you wanna be..wonder how the story got leaked to begin with??And if the "girl"was in it for money, cos I read in one of the tableloids that they will pay a certain amount of money for a story and photos to back it up,, so who knows. Like FILL was messing around DOGGING,,  ( but that was off the set )*


Apparently(dont shoot the messenger!)in the willy photo hes wearing a dodgy jumper and standing by a hoover! :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  Honestly!It said on the bottom of the full article that a BBC spokesperson said they are taking this matter very seriously. :Ninja:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Sounds like he's been getting ideas from Fanny Craddock.   :Embarrassment:

----------


## JustJodi

*So the article is in the SUN ??? Wonder if they have a web site , so I can go take a looky loo ???  Another thing, wonder if she knew who he was and if he had sent her a pix of his FACE,, then later got amorous and decided to send her a LOOK I CAN HOOVER MY WILLY PIX   *

----------


## DebbieJane

I am deeply saddened to hear this article.  From what I have read Rob doesnt seem the type of bloke to do this.  He sounds intelligent, loyal, loving and cares about his career a great deal I  wouldnt think he would risk everything for this...... 

I hope with all my heart that it isnt true.  The girls sounds like a heartless Slut!! 

I feel for Rob at this very difficult time......

Lilianna x x x

----------


## mena16

yeah man same, i'm soooo upset about this, i realli don't want this to be true and i hope he stays onto ee as the bbc are takin this seriously, you can pull through ROB!

----------


## alan45

Ohdearie dearie me yet another saddo. Like webcam man before him do these people think because they appear in a second rate soap that all women will swoon for them. What is with these people.   Looks like another one for the doggie door stop treatment :Rotfl:

----------


## JustJodi

*Guess Rob can't get it on with REAL women so he has to get his jollies on line... tsk tsk  people have gotta learn that what the STARS say are not necessarily what THEY actually WANTED to say, that is why they have a publicist to sugar coat things,,*

----------


## Chris_2k11

HAHA watch this space, Phil will be next  :Rotfl:   :Sick:   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## alan45

> HAHA watch this space, Phil will be next


Seiously I did read somewhere that the Beeb is planning to make a programme about dogging :Sick:    He could copy his brother who presents The Worlds Toughest Gangsters. He could present The Worlds Dirtiest Doggers :Big Grin:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Maybe Steve McFadden will be presenting Crufts 2007?

----------


## DebbieJane

I am deeply saddened to hear thar Rob has been suspended.  I cant believe he would be so stupid.  I am still a fan but he has let himself and his friends down..........

He has only been in EE for a few months - I think the producers need to take away their internet access!!!!!!!!!!  

I knwo he is a hot blooded male but he still should have resisted   :Wal2l:  

Keep strong Rob and the storm will pass.  

Hey look at Hugh Grant and David Beckham they have still come out on top as such....

Lilianna x

----------


## alan45

> I am deeply saddened to hear this article.  From what I have read Rob doesnt seem the type of bloke to do this.  He sounds intelligent, loyal, loving and cares about his career a great deal I  wouldnt think he would risk everything for this...... 
> 
> I hope with all my heart that it isnt true.  The girls sounds like a heartless Slut!! 
> 
> I feel for Rob at this very difficult time......
> 
> Lilianna x x x



Rob Kazinsky faces a two month suspension from EastEnders after sending suggestive text messages to a model.

The 23-year-old actor, who has played Sean Slater in the Walford-based soap since last year, reportedly sent several lewd messages to model Aimi Robinson, along with a sexual picture of himself. 

"EastEnders executive producer Diedrick Santer has taken the decision to suspend Rob Kazinsky from early February for a period of two months," a statement explained.

"In addition, Rob Kazinsky would like to apologise for any offence caused to EastEnders viewers and for bringing the show into disrepute." 
 :Rotfl:

----------


## Joy2286

This is a bit of a shock but if he's going to be so foolish to do something like that that could jeapardise his career then he should be punished accordingly

----------


## Chris_2k11

No one to blame but himself  :Nono:

----------

JustJodi (09-01-2007)

----------


## Luna

EastEnders actor Robert Kazinsky is to be suspended from the BBC One soap for bombarding a model with obscene text messages and photographs. 
The 23-year-old, who plays Sean Slater, will leave the show for two months from early February, producers have decided. 

The punishment follows a story written about him in The People newspaper, a spokesman for the programme said. 

The actor, from Brighton, has apologised "for any offence caused and for bringing the show into disrepute". 

His suspension has been timed to minimise disruption to forthcoming storylines. 

It is not the first time that the long-running soap has been embroiled in a sex scandal, however. 

Actor Leslie Grantham was written out after making his comeback as "Dirty" Den Watts. 

In 2004 it emerged he had exposed himself via a webcam from his dressing room. 

He was also forced to make a public apology to cast members after he was reported to have made insulting comments about them.

----------


## Jojo

Merging .......................

----------


## littlemo

Were these messages Robert was sending her unwanted?! Isn't he dating a model, is this her?!

----------


## DebbieJane

Morning, 

Having had time to think about what Rob has done I realise he is only human, young and having a bit of a laugh with a 'woman' who was also 'up' for a bit of saucy chat and banter that went a little too far !!! 

Rob is very energetic, dynamic and highly sexed (scorpio you see) and what should have been a bit of harmless fun has turned into a nightmare for Rob. She well and truly stitched him up to try and make a name for herself and a bit of money (although makes a difference than from lying on her back or lap dancing) but sadly Rob is now paying for their mistake, she is hardly innocent herself is she, its laughable really and they would have both been sending suggestive and graphic texts.... 

I believe it has all been blown out of proportion and I just hope Rob and everyone else can move on from this nightmare and know that a lesson has been learnt from all of this....

Rob is a bit of a cheeky chappy who enjoys a laugh, sometimes maybe a little arrogant, fun and flirty and a bit of a charmer too but this is what makes him such a good actor and plays the part of Sean Slater perfectly. Rob is a young red blooded male who enjoys the ladies.  I am still disappointed that he went too far with the pics but hopefully he will have learned a very valuavle life lesson from all of this...

I also believe Rob has a softer side to him and truly cares about people and his career but a harmless bit of flirty banter got out of control.  He obviously thought they were having a bit of sexual fun between both of them (in their own time) turned out that she well and truly lead him on and stitched up .....

Hopefully this will make Rob stronger and wiser than ever before.....

Lilianna

----------


## JustJodi

> No one to blame but himself


*I totally agree with you there Chris,he has no one to blame but himself, I do not give a rats butt if he is YOUNG, SEXY, AND A HOT BLOODED MALE.*
*Because of this there will be a blemish on his work record, that will follow him around for the rest of his life.*

----------


## Jojo

I'm wondering though - are the Beeb going to deal with him in the same manner that they dealt with Leslie Grantham? Or because he is a "rising star" will they leave it at this suspension.

----------


## alan45

> Morning, 
> 
> Having had time to think about what Rob has done I realise he is only human, young and having a bit of a laugh with a 'woman' who was also 'up' for a bit of saucy chat and banter that went a little too far !!! 
> 
> Rob is very energetic, dynamic and highly sexed (scorpio you see) and what should have been a bit of harmless fun has turned into a nightmare for Rob. She well and truly stitched him up to try and make a name for herself and a bit of money (although makes a difference than from lying on her back or lap dancing) but sadly Rob is now paying for their mistake, she is hardly innocent herself is she, its laughable really and they would have both been sending suggestive and graphic texts.... 
> 
> I believe it has all been blown out of proportion and I just hope Rob and everyone else can move on from this nightmare and know that a lesson has been learnt from all of this....
> 
> Rob is a bit of a cheeky chappy who enjoys a laugh, sometimes maybe a little arrogant, fun and flirty and a bit of a charmer too but this is what makes him such a good actor and plays the part of Sean Slater perfectly. Rob is a young red blooded male who enjoys the ladies.  I am still disappointed that he went too far with the pics but hopefully he will have learned a very valuavle life lesson from all of this...
> ...


Is Rob a personal friend of yours. ???? You seem remarkably well informed or are you a victim of the EE publicity machine. He sent lewd texts which the girl obviously didnt want from him so now he has to pay the price. Plain and simple.  He is no better a person than anyone.

----------


## alan45

> I'm wondering though - are the Beeb going to deal with him in the same manner that they dealt with Leslie Grantham? Or because he is a "rising star" will they leave it at this suspension.


Apparently a new door stopper has been purchased and the cellar of the Vic is being dug up as we speak :Rotfl:

----------


## meicclebabe

Rob Kazinsky faces a two month suspension from EastEnders after sending suggestive text messages to a model.

The 23-year-old actor, who has played Sean Slater in the Walford-based soap since last year, reportedly sent several lewd messages to model Aimi Robinson, along with a sexual picture of himself. 

"EastEnders executive producer Diedrick Santer has taken the decision to suspend Rob Kazinsky from early February for a period of two months," a statement explained.

"In addition, Rob Kazinsky would like to apologise for any offence caused to EastEnders viewers and for bringing the show into disrepute."


(off digital spy)

----------


## JustJodi

omg here is the site about Aimi Robinson  and a photo of her,, my gosh Rob musta been really hard up LOL She looks like a man dressed up like a woman :Rotfl:   :Lol:   :Rotfl:   :Lol:  

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/liv...n_page_id=1879

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Morning, 
> 
> Having had time to think about what Rob has done I realise he is only human, young and having a bit of a laugh with a 'woman' who was also 'up' for a bit of saucy chat and banter that went a little too far !!! 
> 
> Rob is very energetic, dynamic and highly sexed (scorpio you see) and what should have been a bit of harmless fun has turned into a nightmare for Rob. She well and truly stitched him up to try and make a name for herself and a bit of money (although makes a difference than from lying on her back or lap dancing) but sadly Rob is now paying for their mistake, she is hardly innocent herself is she, its laughable really and they would have both been sending suggestive and graphic texts.... 
> 
> I believe it has all been blown out of proportion and I just hope Rob and everyone else can move on from this nightmare and know that a lesson has been learnt from all of this....
> 
> Rob is a bit of a cheeky chappy who enjoys a laugh, sometimes maybe a little arrogant, fun and flirty and a bit of a charmer too but this is what makes him such a good actor and plays the part of Sean Slater perfectly. Rob is a young red blooded male who enjoys the ladies.  I am still disappointed that he went too far with the pics but hopefully he will have learned a very valuavle life lesson from all of this...
> ...


Are you Rob?                                             :Smile:   :Big Grin:

----------


## somebyrd

Oh dear, an unfortunate blemish on a promising career.  I'm sure that it'll all blow over soon.

To be honest I don't really see what the problem is.  I haven't read anywhere that they were unwanted by her and I cant see that anyone would send pics like that of themselves unless the nature of their conversations etc led him to believe that it would be acceptable.

Whatever the situation, no one died.  The poor blokes dented pride is probably more than enough punishment!!

----------


## littlemo

> Oh dear, an unfortunate blemish on a promising career.  I'm sure that it'll all blow over soon.
> 
> To be honest I don't really see what the problem is.  I haven't read anywhere that they were unwanted by her and I cant see that anyone would send pics like that of themselves unless the nature of their conversations etc led him to believe that it would be acceptable.
> 
> Whatever the situation, no one died.  The poor blokes dented pride is probably more than enough punishment!!


Yeah I don't see why anyone would do that either. But apparently this model is in her 30's and has a kid. Although I suppose women in their 30's enjoy sexy photos too.  :Smile:  

I don't know. Probably shouldn't presume anything. I don't know any of the facts. It's his business really isn't it?!

----------


## alan45

> Oh dear, an unfortunate blemish on a promising career.


Hardly a blemish sendin lewd texts and photos




> To be honest I don't really see what the problem is.  I haven't read anywhere that they were unwanted by her and I cant see that anyone would send pics like that of themselves unless the nature of their conversations etc led him to believe that it would be acceptable.


I think if she had wanted them and enjoyed them she would hardly have made them public. If he thought she enjoyed them why apologise




> Whatever the situation, no one died.


 So its okay the to send smutty texts and photos to someone as long as they dont die

Thankfully for once the producers of EE saw the serious side of thing and punished him acorddingly

----------


## somebyrd

> I think if she had wanted them and enjoyed them she would hardly have made them public. If he thought she enjoyed them why apologise


I haven't read anywhere that he made a personal public apology to her, just a general apology for any offence caused and tarnishing the reputation of the show.

That aside it wouldn't be the first time a celebrity has been co-erced into a compromising situation.

I'm not saying that what he has done is right, morally its very wrong.  I'm just a firm believer to there being two sides to every story and I don't believe that Rob should be getting the slating ( :Lol:  ) that he is.

Yes its wrong, he's got his punishment (and more with the embarrassment etc) the poor bloke should be left to get on with it.

Oh, and by the way - I'm not Rob  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

DebbieJane (10-01-2007), Londoner (10-01-2007)

----------


## JustJodi

> Originally Posted by alan45
> 
> 
>  I think if she had wanted them and enjoyed them she would hardly have made them public. If he thought she enjoyed them why apologise
> 
> 
> I haven't read anywhere that he made a personal public apology to her, just a general apology for any offence caused and tarnishing the reputation of the show.
> 
> That aside it wouldn't be the first time a celebrity has been co-erced into a compromising situation.
> ...


*Are you Aimi then ???? *

----------


## somebyrd

> *Are you Aimi then ???? *


 

 :Wal2l:   Dammit - my cover has been exposed  :Lol:

----------


## alan45

> Originally Posted by alan45
> 
> 
>  I think if she had wanted them and enjoyed them she would hardly have made them public. If he thought she enjoyed them why apologise
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and by the way - I'm not Rob


I never said you were :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nigella harman

Theres an interview with Rob here,when he was on dream team just before Eastenders.http://www.harchester.net/interviews...p?interview=75  Not so much poetry writing in this though!!! :Ninja:

----------


## Joy2286

Thanks for that Nigella- I've read it before! Surprised how in depth it is! Must have been a pretty long webchat hahaha!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Cherryz

I don't see the big deal. Like hello, what do you think people on Myspace do? And who hasn't had a flirt and stuff over the internet? Besides if he sent me messages and pictures i'd be like WAHEY!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## tammyy2j

Who's next for him is Chelesa Fox. Max thinks he is with Tanya and busts in on him and Chelesa in bed. Sean makes a snide comment and him and Max fight.

----------


## JustJodi

*Ok so when is this supposed to occur ?? And can u back this up??? Where did you read this ??? I wonder if Sean will come back looking scruffier than he usually does ?? I am sure if he shaved and combed his hair he would look "nice " *

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Well I've seen pics of Max and Sean squaring up this week.

----------

JustJodi (20-02-2007)

----------


## Joy2286

Spoiler:    It happens next week- it's in all the magazines that have come out today

----------


## tammyy2j

> *Ok so when is this supposed to occur ?? And can u back this up??? Where did you read this ??? I wonder if Sean will come back looking scruffier than he usually does ?? I am sure if he shaved and combed his hair he would look "nice " *



It was in one of the Sunday Newspapers

----------


## JustJodi

*Which Sunday paper ???  Is it availble on line ??  cos I am in the Netherlands and I do not get the SUNDAY papers you do in the UK  *

----------


## tammyy2j

> *Which Sunday paper ???  Is it availble on line ??  cos I am in the Netherlands and I do not get the SUNDAY papers you do in the UK  *


i think the Sunday paper was the News of the World 

www.newsoftheworld.co.uk

try this website 

www.soaplife.co.uk

----------


## mena16

hey guys's i found a picture of robert from his fightin school, i think it's him, u tell me!

----------


## slater girl

*From the bbc eastenders website*

*Tell us about shooting the dramatic scenes leading up to Sean’s arrest.*
It was brilliant. I was in agony at the end of all the running, but it was great fun doing the wrestling to the floor and hiding out. It was like my first taste of being an action hero. 

*Do you think he’s capable of the attack on Patrick?* 
There is no doubt about that what-so-ever. Sean’s killed people. Let’s not forget he was in the army. He’s a violent person with a violent disposition. He lashes out. He can’t differentiate between friend or foe and he won’t allow anyone to get close to him. 

*How do get yourself worked up to film Sean’s angry scenes?* 
That comes really easily. Generally, if I’m going to get really angry I just punch a wall a few times, I scream a bit and then I start growling. I might have to stay like that for about an hour, which can be quite tiring. 

*Why does he behave the way he does?*
He’s not naturally aggressive; he chooses to be because it gets a reaction. It’s a cry for help. The reason he challenges the alpha male characters in the Square is that he wants a father figure. He wants someone who can basically run him into the ground, then take him under his wing. 

*Does Sean really like Carly?*
Until he knows himself and can forgive himself and actually let his guard down, he’s never going to be in a position where he can give to anybody other than himself. At the moment he’s a completely selfish, self-serving character. 

*Do you think there's a girl in Walford who can change Sean’s ways?*
There’s not a single woman who can bring him out of himself, because he’s plagued by inner turmoil. Women can have a tempestuous fling with Sean, but they can’t ever have love with him, because he doesn’t love himself. 

*What does Sean make of the Mitchell sisters?*
He’s not impressed with them as people, but he’s impressed with the way they look. You know, they’re hot! If they’re going to try and have one over on him he’s going to fight and he’s going to win. He’d much rather be making love not war with those two! 

*What will happen if he ever finds out about Max and Stacey?*
I’m really hoping that there’s going to be a big old fight. I hope that Bradley and Sean join forces and kick seven shades out of Max. 

*Will we ever see a ‘good’ Sean?*
The Sean you see now is a good Sean. He’s a nice guy, a good kid. He does the things he does because he just wants someone to help him. He’s a charming, affable guy when he wants to be. It’s just that you don’t cross him, ever.

----------

CrazyLea (09-08-2007)

----------


## thestud2k7

EASTENDERS heart-throb Rob Kazinsky is quitting the show – to try his luck in Hollywood

Rob, who plays Albert Square bad boy Sean Slater, has negotiated an early release from his BBC1 contract and been signed by Brad Pitt’s agent, who hopes to get him a big-money role.

But Rob, who has been in the soap since August 2006, will carry on filming until October and remain on our screens for nearly another year
An insider said: “He’s desperate to be a Hollywood star.

“He’s ambitious, which Americans love, and easy on the eye – the first thing that Hollywood producers look at.”

EastEnders bosses are yet to decide what to do with Rob’s character.

One insider claimed he will not be killed off – so Rob could return.

Our source said: “Sean’s a wildman so it would be reasonable for his character to come and go.”

Souce: The Sun

i hope this in the right place

----------

lizann (18-01-2008)

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

:EEK!:  Wish he wasn't leaving, I actually quite like his character!  :Sad:

----------


## Katy

Good luck to him, He's a good actor and i hope to see him in other things.

----------


## Perdita

I will be sad to see him go but wish him good luck, hope it works out for him.

----------


## Katy

Same, but i dont mind as long as they don't kill him off, i was in pieces when his character was killed off in dream team, it was so sad.

----------


## LostVoodoo

it does make sense for him to come and go, we've already seen that. and like with her mum, people just seem to drift in and out of poor stacey's life.

----------


## Joanne

So, if he's filming until October his exit will probably be one of this year's Christmas story lines.

----------


## Abbie

:EEK!:   :Sad:  Hes leaving.
Well good luck to him and everything

----------


## Perdita

> So, if he's filming until October his exit will probably be one of this year's Christmas story lines.


I think you might be right with this one. Hope they don't kill him off though.

----------


## Abbie

ooo Well is he doesnt die I wonder what he will do, cos lets be honest there have been few good storylines where people just leave and dont die
Like Grant the first time he left, I thought that was good

----------


## Bryan

another star gets too big for their boots  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

well it wont be much of a loss, seen as it's evident he and Tanya wont be getting together. All he does is walks around with a strop on, we've seen this before with Grant, we don't need a carbon copy.

No elaborate exit is required, I think it'd be quite fitting if he just did another moonlight flit like he did when his dad died.

----------


## Siobhan

maybe he will go to prison.. we don't know what he did to that army guy when he first appeared on our screens.. did he kill him???

----------


## Joanne

I hope we find out what the story is between him and Jean before he goes, something obviously runs very deep there.

----------


## inkyskin

Sheesh...yet another bit of eye candy leaves the screen....sigh... :Crying:

----------


## lizann

Its a shame he is leaving. I would like more storylines with him and his mum Jean. I hope before he leaves he beats the crap out of Max.

----------


## Lindy

Goodriddance to Mr wooden!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> I hope we find out what the story is between him and Jean before he goes, something obviously runs very deep there.


I've been waiting for over a year for this to come out but it seems we haven't been told much - I've just given up now and the plot does not intrigue me.. as we've waited so long to find out what happened between him and Jean, it's got boring just waiting for something to happen!

Good luck to the actor anyway - no doubt he may do a Patsy Palmer in a few years and return, if his Hollywood career doesn't work out.

----------


## Kim

Yeah I agree with the Christmas storyline thing; scenes are filmed two or three months prior to being shown. 

 :Sad:  I quite like him. I'm glad they're apparently leaving the door open for him to return, but I dread to think what his departure would do to Stacey, especially if she didn't see him for years again.

----------


## CrazyLea

I wish he was staying  :Stick Out Tongue:  I like Sean. Think he's a good character. Better than half the rubbish on there at the moment. I hope he has a good exit, and hope he doesn't go to prison.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

He'll be leaving in a smelly old black cab driven by smelly Keith

----------


## matt1378

great news  :Cheer:   :Thumbsup:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Perdita

> He'll be leaving in a smelly old black cab driven by smelly Keith


 :Rotfl:   :Lol:   :Rotfl:   :Lol:   You might just be right, lol.

----------


## parkerman

> I wish he was staying  I like Sean. Think he's a good character. Better than half the rubbish on there at the moment. I hope he has a good exit, and hope he doesn't go to prison.


I agree. I think Sean is one of the best characters and Rob Kazinsky one of the best actors. Let's hope he gets an exit commensurate with his talents.

----------


## Abbie

> He'll be leaving in a smelly old black cab driven by smelly Keith


He better not, those exits are so dull even Pretti didnt leave in a taxi

----------


## TaintedLove

If he doesn`t make it into Hollywood, his next job could involve wearing a uniform and asking customers if they`d like fries with that
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> If he doesn`t make it into Hollywood, his next job could involve wearing a uniform and asking customers if they`d like fries with that


Shame that extra's finished he could be in it.

----------


## Angeldelight

it's a shame that yet another actor is going. he was a popular character too!

----------


## xStephaniex

I loved sean slater!!! He was really humorous in some of his scenes with is mum. And he's sooo fit!! Hope this isn't the end of him! But good luck Rob!!!

----------


## moonstorm

I got this from Digital Spy, but as I do not have teletext, I can't check to see if it is true.  Can someone please check?  This is pretty sick, Sean is going to:-

Have sex with Gus girlfreind, chuck Gus out of his flat and keeps wellard. Then Sean invites Gus around for dinner and when he asks where Wellard is, Sean points at the food.


It was from:-
The EE section on Teletext

----------


## Siobhan

> Have sex with Gus girlfreind, chuck Gus out of his flat and keeps wellard. Then Sean invites Gus around for dinner and when he asks where Wellard is, Sean points at the food.


I don't think he will cook up Wellard.. he could be doing this to freak him out but very very sick if true

----------


## Joanne

Why does he hate Gus so much?

It's shades of an Emmerdale plot a few years ago involving a horse.

----------


## Abigail

> Then Sean invites Gus around for dinner and when he asks where Wellard is, Sean points at the food.


I foresee lots of complaints if this happens  :Lol:

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (17-04-2008)

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Your so right Abigail  :Lol:  

I read something about Sean and Gus 'going to war'. I doubt Sean would actually cook Wellard, he would probably put the dog in an allotment shet and pretend he has..

----------


## moonstorm

Well it looks like it's true:-

Steven's preparing himself for his first time and he's so nervous that he calls Stacey and asks her which condoms he should buy! As he rushes out of the shop, he bumps into Garry and Mickey and the condoms go flying! Preparations for the 'Barmaid of the Year' competition are well under way and Christian tries to rope Steven in to help, but he's too busy with Stacey. 

Ian buys a mannequin in the hope Lucy will be happy to use it for her fashion. He's stunned, however, when Christian lets slip that he's about to become a man. As Steven's getting ready for his date with Stacey, he finds the mannequin and begins practicing his chat up lines. He's just about to caress its breasts when Christian and Ian walk in, prompting Ian to give him a lesson in love. 

Stacey starts slow with Steven â he's never done this before. Suddenly, Jean bursts in with her friends Wendy and Wendy. Stacey explains to Jean that she needs the house to herself. 

While Jean's in The Vic telling everyone about Steven and Stacey, Stacey leads Steven up to bed. Stacey lies in bed looking frustrated â it hasn't gone well and Steven's not sure why. Afterwards, he heads home and seeks solace in some literatureâ¦ 

Meanwhile, Pat's house is crowded and Bianca stuns her with the news that she's enrolled the kids at the local school. Pat suggests that it sounds like she's putting down roots. Later, Bianca hands Whitney a calendar and explains that she should cross of the days counting down to Tony's return. 

Elsewhere, Clare helps Bradley secure his first sale; Ronnie's still struggling with Penny's visit â Penny just won't take to her; Tanya and the girls have a family day out with Jack and Penny; Minty's laid up on the sofa following his treadmill injury; Ricky reminds Bianca that today would have been their anniversary; Wellard ruins Dawn's 'Barmaid of the Year' dress; Bradley kisses Clare; Pat reveals she's starting up the cab firm again; and Sean leads Gus to believe that he's eaten Wellardâ¦

----------


## hoppy_001

it says he ''leads'' to it does not say he actually has so i doubt he does do it

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Sean might be sick but he's not that sick. He gets off on playing mind games with people, it's what makes him tick, I just hope that he gets what he deserves as it's about time Sean is put in his place!

----------


## Perdita

> Sean might be sick but he's not that sick. He gets off on playing mind games with people, it's what makes him tick, I just hope that he gets what he deserves as it's about time Sean is put in his place!


Not sure whether he is not that sick, I think he has gone off his rocker a long time ago, probably when he first arrived. I hope Wellard comes back to bite him where it hurts before this bully finally leaves Walford for good.  :Angry:

----------


## sindydoll

> Originally Posted by moonstorm
> 
> 
> 
> Have sex with Gus girlfreind, chuck Gus out of his flat and keeps wellard. Then Sean invites Gus around for dinner and when he asks where Wellard is, Sean points at the food.
> 
> 
> I don't think he will cook up Wellard.. he could be doing this to freak him out but very very sick if true


he will probably pretend that he has cooked wellard

----------


## Perdita

> Originally Posted by Siobhan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by moonstorm
> ...


He does pretend that he has cooked Wellard but he does not (read this somewhere, probably tabloid newspaper).

----------


## JustJodi

*Animal lovers will have BBC on their speed dial if they actually "allow" Sean to cook the dog!!*
*Sean is sick but not that sick, hes gone off the rails since Tanya blew him off,,I was getting to like him and now I totally detest him  *

----------


## lizann

Sean Slater will be murdered in a who done it storyline. He makes so many enemies before he dies with all his bad deeds.

----------


## Perdita

> Sean Slater will be murdered in a who done it storyline. He make so many enemies before he dies with all his bad deeds.


The police will have to arrest most of the square to try to find the culprit. What will this do to his mum though?  :Sad:

----------


## tammyy2j

> Originally Posted by lizann
> 
> 
> Sean Slater will be murdered in a who done it storyline. He make so many enemies before he dies with all his bad deeds.
> 
> 
> The police will have to arrest most of the square to try to find the culprit. What will this do to his mum though?



I think once Jean and Stacey find out he killed his dad they will want to kill him also. 

I seen rumours that he beats up Jack and Roxy and she loses the baby

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Well thank god for that! Because I had thankfully read this thread when I was watching it I found it funny, if I hadn't known I would have been horrified!

----------


## Perdita

Are they making him so evil that people will be glad when he is gone?  :Searchme:  Why does he have to beat everybody up?

----------


## Florijo

Not true. Rob K (Sean) has said in an interview in Inside Soap that he asked for Sean not to be killed off and he won't be.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

I'm glad. Although I'm hating Sean at the moment, he was a great character and maybe he can be like Bianca, come back in a few years and be an even better character.

----------


## Pinkbanana

Aw...shame if they arent going to kill him off.....I would have preferred the 'who done it?' storyline personally!!! ie Jean in the cafe, with a george foreman grill!!! lol

----------


## Abbie

Im just glad he will be leaving!!! He is soooo annoying and argh  :Angry:  And to think I liked him a while ago

----------

matt1378 (09-05-2008)

----------


## Kim

Same Abbie. Don't fancy a moping Jean and Stacey if they don't find out he killed Brian (his dad,) or don't believe it. I haven't heard there's any proof he did it, and he could just deny it if Tanya was to tell, even though it is true. I don't think Stacey would think it true given how they are after the Stax reveal. Will feel quite sorry for Stacey though as she's had to cope with him leaving her behind once already.

----------


## Looby_Lou

I really like Sean ... I know  his character's become a bit of a meanie lately, but he's a brilliant actor ... let's hope he will move onto other things and will soon be on our screens again! x

----------


## Mr Maestro

I can't stand him and it's going to be a hell of a long time until he leaves later this year, and we still have to put up with his pointless acting. 

Wish he would be murdered and horribly too

----------


## Perdita

> I really like Sean ... I know  his character's become a bit of a meanie lately, but he's a brilliant actor ... let's hope he will move onto other things and will soon be on our screens again! x


You might be right as he is off to America to try his luck there. He will be back, like the Terminator.  :Big Grin:

----------


## love-bug

Whats the deal with him and his dad?? 
Has it been mentioned on the show yet??

Thanks :Wub:

----------


## samantha nixon

He hit his dead on the head, then he was working and collapsed and died and sean blames himself for it as he hit him

----------


## Perdita

Not sure Sean blames himself, I don't think he is capable of seeing himself as doing anything wrong.

----------


## Abbie

I think he does blame himself, thats the way he sounded with the conversation he had with Tanya

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

> I think he does blame himself, thats the way he sounded with the conversation he had with Tanya


I thought he was quite genuine with Tanya actually. Yes Sean hit his dad when he was 16 and his dad later fell off the roof and died. Sean blamed himself and ran away, leaving 11 year old Stacey to look after their mentally ill mum. He was no doubt scarred by his war experiences. Sean is crazier than Steven  these days. At least Steven got some help and is not as bad as he was previously. I know he knows where lucy is but that's a bit like the time he smashed up his own stall in a temper, blocked it out and then blamed Ian and Stacey. Anyway back to Sean - it is appalling what he is doing to Gus but from what I read in Inside Soap "Gus is a very righteous person" and apparently when he tells the Slaters about Sean dealing drugs "he does it for Sean as much as for himself because he wants Sean to get the help he so desperately needs". Actually Pat's attacker could be either Sean or Steven but what I have noticed is Stevven always does things for a reason. With Sean there is not always a reason. If for example Pat saw Sean dealing drugs Sean would have a motive to attack her. As far as i can see Steven has none even if Pat overhearzs him talking to Lucy in the caravan and Sean is nearing a mental breakdown - he's more likely to attack someone whereas Steven is not as unstable as he used to be.

----------


## matt1378

> I can't stand him and it's going to be a hell of a long time until he leaves later this year, and we still have to put up with his pointless acting. 
> 
> Wish he would be murdered and horribly too


yeah my thoughts exactly  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Abbie

> I can't stand him and it's going to be a hell of a long time until he leaves later this year, and we still have to put up with his pointless acting. 
> 
> Wish he would be murdered and horribly too


I agree. There is no point to his character now

----------


## magicdragon

yes me too, cant wait for him to leave, hope he's murdered so theres no chance he can come back  :Cheer:

----------


## Kim

Changed my mind. Get him OUT!! lol

----------


## JustJodi

*He left without so much of a whimper,, at least he said good bye to Stacey and hugged her before getting on the tube.........so was that the last we have seen of him ????????? Sounds a bit OPEN ENDED..........*

----------


## Perdita

> *He left without so much of a whimper,, at least he said good bye to Stacey and hugged her before getting on the tube.........so was that the last we have seen of him ????????? Sounds a bit OPEN ENDED..........*


He will be back, he is supposed to be filming until October and exit at the end of this year, possibly in an "explosive Christmas storyline" (yawn).

----------


## Chloe O'brien

What he got on the tube. What happened to leaving in a taxi?

----------


## Abbie

Maybe he wasnt a Taxi man

----------


## samantha nixon

> Originally Posted by JustJodi
> 
> 
> *He left without so much of a whimper,, at least he said good bye to Stacey and hugged her before getting on the tube.........so was that the last we have seen of him ????????? Sounds a bit OPEN ENDED..........* 
> 
> 
> He will be back, he is supposed to be filming until October and exit at the end of this year, possibly in an "explosive Christmas storyline" (yawn).


the christmas storyline is meant to be big this year again with ronnie, jack, roxy, tanya, max, the kids, sean wasnt mentioned, but his exit is around xmas/new year

i never liked sean at the bgining, but then i loved him but now they have made him annoying and just grumpy and argumentative

----------


## Perdita

> What he got on the tube. What happened to leaving in a taxi?


They only leave in a taxi if they leave for good, you go on the tube, you have to come back at some time.  :Rotfl:

----------


## Joanne

> Originally Posted by Chloe O'brien
> 
> 
> What he got on the tube. What happened to leaving in a taxi?
> 
> 
> They only leave in a taxi if they leave for good, you go on the tube, you have to come back at some time.


Oh no - Steven was last seen entering Walford Tube Station. :Crying:

----------


## magicdragon

> Originally Posted by Perdita
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Chloe O'brien
> ...


 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Perdita

> Originally Posted by Joanne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Perdita
> ...


 :EEK!:  I forgot about him but then that was not difficult (sorry Lizzie)  :Lol:

----------


## Florijo

Rob said Sean's exit has since changed so it could be anything. Most likely the baby. I can't see him not being involved in the Roxy/Ronnie/Jack/Max/Tanya mess so it must be able the baby. Maybe everyone finds out what Tanya/Sean did to Max?

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

> Not true. Rob K (Sean) has said in an interview in Inside Soap that he asked for Sean not to be killed off and he won't be.


  Spoiler:     Shame Amanda didn't ask for May not to be killed off.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

If this Xmas storyline involves Max, Tanya, the kids, Roxy and Jack. Is in't just re-hashing last year with the viewers finding out about Stacey and Max, only this year it will be Roxy/Jack.  What no action at the Vic with the mitchells what will the poison dwarf say.

----------


## Perdita

TWISTED Sean Slater threatens to throw a baby out of a window during a rampage around Walford.

Hell-bent on tracking down his pregnant ex Roxy Mitchell, the crazed former squaddie kidnaps Billy Mitchellâs son William.

Sean threatens to kill the tot if Billy (Perry Fenwick, 46) does not spill the beans about her whereabouts.

Holding the little lad near the window, Sean (Rob Kazinsky, 24) tells a frightened Billy: âTwo choices â one, you give me the address, twoâ¦ well figure it out.â Billy is forced to admit that Roxy (Rita Simons, 31) has fled to Dorset, prompting Sean to steal a car and race after her.

And his reign of terror continues when he finds Roxy knocking back vodka on the beach.

A show insider said: âRoxy is trying to get away from him.

âShe tells him their relationship is over and he should go home but heâs concerned for their unborn baby, especially as she is drinking. 

âRoxy says she doesnât care and admits sheâs not sure she even wants to keep the baby.â

When Sean knocks the vodka bottle out of her hand, a stranger comes to Roxyâs rescue. But as Sean launches an attack on the poor fella, Roxy does a runner.

From Daily Star

----------

lizann (02-07-2008)

----------


## LostVoodoo

> When Sean knocks the vodka bottle out of her hand, a stranger comes to Roxyâs rescue. But as Sean launches an attack on the poor fella, Roxy does a runner.


their dad Archie maybe? thats just the thing that always happens in soaps. 

and my word this is all getting rather melodramatic...

----------


## di marco

> Originally Posted by Perdita
> 
> 
> When Sean knocks the vodka bottle out of her hand, a stranger comes to Roxyâs rescue. But as Sean launches an attack on the poor fella, Roxy does a runner.
> 
> 
> their dad Archie maybe? thats just the thing that always happens in soaps.


as far as ive heard its just some randomer who just happens to be there at the time

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

I thought he couldn't get any more nuts but apparently...he can  :Lol:

----------


## Kim

> Originally Posted by Perdita
> 
> 
> When Sean knocks the vodka bottle out of her hand, a stranger comes to Roxyâs rescue. But as Sean launches an attack on the poor fella, Roxy does a runner.
> 
> 
> their dad Archie maybe? thats just the thing that always happens in soaps. 
> 
> and my word this is all getting rather melodramatic...


That's who I was thinking; Archie does arrive this month and the sisters do bump into him when they are in Dorset.

----------


## LostVoodoo

lol, who runs away to Ibiza then ends up in Dorset? its a bit of a letdown really! cheapo BBC  :Lol:

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (03-07-2008)

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

The sooner Sean leaves the better as I'm sick of his violent acts.

----------


## Chris_2k11

same old same old! sean is boring as hell now.

----------


## lizann

Sean should throw himself out the window

----------


## soap-lover-xx

i agree what more can they make him do, he just is boring and anoying, does anyone know if the story i heard of whitney being raped is true ? 
p.s i am new to this lol

----------


## Perdita

> i agree what more can they make him do, he just is boring and anoying, does anyone know if the story i heard of whitney being raped is true ? 
> p.s i am new to this lol


Yes, the story of Whitney being abused is coming up soon, read the thread Beastenders. Welcome to the Boards  :Smile:

----------


## lizann

When is Roxy due the baby? I'm thinking around christmas time

----------


## parkerman

> Originally Posted by Chloe O'brien
> 
> 
> What he got on the tube. What happened to leaving in a taxi?
> 
> 
> They only leave in a taxi if they leave for good, you go on the tube, you have to come back at some time.


That's an interesting suggestion, Perdita. Maybe there is some sort of code that Eastenders scriptwriters use for leaving to show whether the person is coming back or not.

As you say, taxi = never coming back
tube = coming back some time.
knifed by gang = never coming back
shot dead on the banks of a river = definitely due to return

and so on. Perhaps we should try and crack the code...?

----------


## Siobhan

but didnt Zoe leave on a tube???

----------


## parkerman

She'll be back then... :Lol:

----------


## Perdita

> Originally Posted by Perdita
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Chloe O'brien
> ...


Unless, of course, somebody was just having a bad dream and Jase or Denis appear under the
shower one day  :Ponder:   :Lol:

----------


## lizann

Source The Sun 




> Eastenders villain Sean Slater has a less than merry Christmas in store on his way to a spectacular exit, TV Biz can reveal. 
> Sean goes off the rails after discovering that he may NOT be the father of his wife Roxyâs newborn baby. 
> 
> Sean (Rob Kazinsky) flees with the tot â leaving Roxy (Rita Simons) in anguish â and exits the BBC1 soap after plummeting into a frozen lake. But EastEnders chiefs are keeping the final outcome of his departure a secret. 
> 
> A show insider said: âWill Sean live or die, and what will happen to Roxyâs baby? Viewers are going to be hooked â and weâre not going to disappoint.â 
> 
> Sean and Roxy wed after a fiery romance and Sean pledged his love for the unborn baby. 
> 
> ...

----------


## lizann

is rob coming back as sean

----------


## tammyy2j

Robert Kazinsky's new film Hot Pursuit https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=fUeOBdxSjc8 

He has done well in his career across the pond

----------

Dazzle (02-05-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Do you think DTC would recast?

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> Do you think DTC would recast?


I hope not, never like recasts when the character had a major storyline in the past. They used Rob as the icon in the skype call, if he is coming back with a new actor, would they use the old actors face?

----------

Dazzle (02-05-2015), parkerman (02-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

some talk on line of sean slater next big return for eastenders

----------

hward (30-07-2018)

----------


## Perdita

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/eas...e-punk-return/

EastEnders could be bringing back two classic characters who haven't been seen on Albert Square in 30 years.

The Sun reports that George 'Lofty' Holloway and Mary the Punk are set to return to the soap next year as part of a storyline that will see an EastEnders original killed off.

The pair will make a comeback following the death of Dr Harold Legg, who returned to the soap in October. According to the tabloid, actors Tom Watt and Linda Davidson are expected to start filming their scenes in the coming days.

Digital Spy has reached out to EastEnders for comment.

Lofty and Mary made their first appearances in the series in 1985, as two of the show's original 26 characters.

Queen Vic barman Lofty was involved in a romantic storyline with Michelle Fowler, who he later married. But when their marriage broke down, he left Walford in 1988 and became a social worker.

Mary the Punk â aka Mary Smith â was a controversial character in the soap, arriving on the Square with a newborn baby, having previously been a rock groupie and struggling with drug addiction.

Like Lofty, Mary left EastEnders in 1988, after the arrival of her overbearing mother.

In real life, both Tom and Linda have given up acting. Tom now works as a sports journalist, having ghostwritten David Beckham's autobiography, while Linda runs a social media agency.

----------


## parkerman

> https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/eas...e-punk-return/
> 
> In real life, both Tom and Linda have given up acting. Tom now works as a sports journalist.


I was interviewed by Tom on BBC London a few years ago about the history of speedway in London.

----------

Perdita (12-12-2018)

----------


## lizann

thought sean was returning

----------


## Perdita

> thought sean was returning


Where did you read that?  The Sun?

----------


## lizann

> Where did you read that?  The Sun?


no where but seen as sean slater thread updated what could it be  :Stick Out Tongue:  what has lofty and mary got to do with sean

----------


## lizann

online talk that rob is returning as sean

----------

tammyy2j (20-01-2019)

----------


## kaz21

https://www.radiotimes.com/news/2019...-rejoins-cast/

He’s returning, for a short stint.

----------

lizann (17-01-2019), tammyy2j (20-01-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

Good on Rob for returning as he has a good career after the show

----------

kaz21 (21-01-2019), lizann (21-01-2019)

----------


## Perdita

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/eas...insky-filming/


A first glimpse at Sean Slater's EastEnders return has been revealed, as Rob Kazinsky has begun filming.

Last week, Kazinsky confirmed that he will be returning to the BBC soap for an "explosive" short stint, although details had been kept under wraps.

But new on-set pictures have suggested that Sean will be sleeping rough in an old car and working at a stable. He has bruises and cuts all over his face.

Kazinsky has also been spotted filming with Gillian Wright, who plays Sean's mother Jean Slater.

Sean's original exit storyline back in 2009 saw him plunging into a frozen lake with Roxy Mitchell. He survived and fled Walford.

"EastEnders is still the most important serial on British television, never afraid to combat hard storylines and tell hard truths," Kazinsky said, at the time of the initial announcement.

"I have always been proud of what EastEnders has done for social awareness throughout my lifetime, and that is why I'm back â to tell a story that means something to me with the family that I know can tell it right.

"I can't wait to see my Slaters again and see what's in store for Sean as he brings an evolved animal to Albert Square."

----------

lizann (25-01-2019), parkerman (25-01-2019), tammyy2j (25-01-2019)

----------


## parkerman

> https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/eas...insky-filming/
> 
> "I can't wait to see my Slaters again and see what's in store for Sean as he brings an evolved animal to Albert Square."


All animals are evolved animals - even us!

----------

lizann (25-01-2019), Perdita (25-01-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

Rob always talks good of the show

----------

kaz21 (26-01-2019)

----------


## lizann

https://metro.co.uk/2019/01/27/easte...anning-8399826

sean and jack fight at roxy's grave

----------

kaz21 (28-01-2019), tammyy2j (29-01-2019)

----------


## lizann

is he back just to be killed off, suicide?

----------


## tammyy2j

That was a return even though brief that worked well, great storyline and amazing acting

----------

kaz21 (07-05-2019), lizann (07-05-2019)

----------


## lizann

rob is coming back again

----------

